# Things are about to change



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

I'm really excited to announce that in just over two weeks time, we shall be welcoming a new furry edition to our family. Well, OH and I will, I'm not sure about Bunty and Toppy. They know something is afoot as there has been a lot of activity and moving things around over the last couple of weeks to make way for the new arrival. Bunty and Toppy have had their night time accommodation upgraded from the kitchen to the two front rooms which they have taken to very well.

So, without further ado, meet Purdey, who will be the junior member of the household.










I have been nagging my OH for absolutely ages to get another dog since we lost our last one over four years ago. I must admit to being a bit nervous as the only baby anythings I've had in my life has been kittens and that was a long time ago when I lived on my own. :Nailbiting Thankfully, my OH, on the other hand, has had both puppies and Labradors in a previous life so, at least, one of us will know what we're doing.

We've been visiting the breeder since before the puppies were born and several times after so have seen them progressing from day one which has been lovely.

As Bunty and Toppy have lived with a dog before, we are keeping fingers crossed they won't be too put out by this new arrival. Watch this space.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Awww gorgeous - I love labradors and especially labrador puppies! Congratulations Charity!  

Looking forward to lots of photos and regular updates once Purdey arrives.  

I hope all goes well with the intros to Bunty and Toppy. xx


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

Love the name Purdey and I cant wait to see the threesome in the coming weeks x


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

How exciting. She looks very sweet, but if you've made several visits may we have a few more photos from these visits please?

Hope intros go well but I anticipate some "interesting" photos:Hilarious


----------



## Trixie1 (Sep 14, 2010)

@Charity Oh!! Purdey is absolutely gorgeous!! If I were to have a dog, I would choose a Labrador too!! Not that I'm an expert on dogs or cats for that matter!! Keeping Everything crossed that the introduction goes well for your other gorgeous twox


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Congratulations. She is adorable 

My advice - get lots of sleep between now and then and get in plenty of leg/foot protectors


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Oh Hun I am so happy for you!!! I don’t think it will be a problem with Toppy and Bunty if they have lived with a dog before I don’t think they forget. 
Purdey is gorgeous! When does she actually arrive? 
Congratulations to you all! 
xxx❤❤❤


----------



## MissyfromMice (Jul 21, 2018)

Charity said:


> I'm really excited to announce that in just over two weeks time, we shall be welcoming a new furry edition to our family. Well, OH and I will, I'm not sure about Bunty and Toppy. They know something is afoot as there has been a lot of activity and moving things around over the last couple of weeks to make way for the new arrival. Bunty and Toppy have had their night time accommodation upgraded from the kitchen to the two front rooms which they have taken to very well.
> 
> So, without further ado, meet Purdey, who will be the junior member of the household.
> 
> ...


Purdey is such a cutie :Kiss !!!
I love puppies.


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Oh wow, congratulations 

She is gorgeous, cant wait to hear and see more about her as she grows up with Toppy and Bunty


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

Oh how lovely @Charity 

Most Labradors I've met over the years have been very laid back and gentle, so hopefully there won't be any problems with Toppy and Bunty !


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Congratulations on your gorgeous new addition. I hope Bunty and Toppy will be delighted - I'm sure they'll soon put Purdey in her place. Good luck


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

ForestWomble said:


> Congratulations. She is adorable
> 
> My advice - get lots of sleep between now and then and *get in plenty of leg/foot protectors *


How exciting , I would love to have another dog but not so sure I can face all that walking in mucky weather having not had to for a few years now.
Shin pads might be a good idea and clear all surfaces at coffee table height.............Lab tails can be lethal  
Look forward to seeing lots of pics once Purdey arrives .


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

Aww a puppy :Kiss she’s gorgeous, congratulations 
I hope intros go smoothly 
Can’t wait to see more pics.xx


----------



## popcornsmum (Jan 19, 2015)

Awww cute!! OH had a black lab growing up and would love another one! Looking forward to hearing how T&B get on with Purdey!


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

Oh my word Val she's gorgeous!! So so happy for you. I had a black lab (in a past life) and we have one that lives on the farm where our office is...they are so sweet and loving. Can't wait to see more photos and hope it's a smooth transition from 4 to 5


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

Eeek how exciting! I'm so glad your OH finally caved @Charity  I hope Bunty & Toppy take to their new furry friend.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Here you are then, for the Lab lovers. Apologies if you thought this was the cat section, normal service will be resumed shortly.

With her Mum who is chocolate, only 2-3 days old




























A pile of puppies, she has four sisters and three brothers and she's in there somewhere










Our first visit when she's three weeks, having lunch, she's on the left










At our visit last week, growing fast










Having breakfast at the weekend, nearly six weeks old


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

Just adorable


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Gorgeous, squishy babies:Kiss


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)




----------



## Trixie1 (Sep 14, 2010)

Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Soozi said:


> Oh Hun I am so happy for you!!! I don't think it will be a problem with Toppy and Bunty if they have lived with a dog before I don't think they forget.
> Purdey is gorgeous! When does she actually arrive?
> Congratulations to you all!
> xxx❤❤❤


We're collecting her on 13th June @Soozi but we've been asked to do some babysitting for the whole clan next week, that will be good practice


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Absolutely gorgeous girl!

Have they been polishing those puppies, they are gleaming! 

Brilliant name too, your pets always have the best names!


----------



## Cookielabrador (Sep 1, 2018)

Congratulations, She is gorgeous 
Have to say, I have a soft spot for labs! :Shamefullyembarrased


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

Oh Charity she's beautiful and I'm sure she will fit right in with the others. 
I'm so envious. I'd love another dog but it just wouldn't be fair as I know I couldn't take one for long enough walks now.
Love the name.
Arent you the dark horse lol?


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

She is beautiful! I am so jealous xx


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Cookielabrador said:


> Congratulations, She is gorgeous
> Have to say, I have a soft spot for labs! :Shamefullyembarrased


Of course you do 



Cully said:


> Oh Charity she's beautiful and I'm sure she will fit right in with the others.
> I'm so envious. I'd love another dog but it just wouldn't be fair as I know I couldn't take one for long enough walks now.
> Love the name.
> Arent you the dark horse lol?


I didn't say anything before because in the beginning we didn't even think we would get one as we were on the breeders waiting list which was already quite long and then we've had to wait until this weekend because the breeder herself wants to keep one and was deciding which but I'm glad to say we have been very lucky and ended up with the one we wanted. She was the first to be born but also the smallest.

Must admit, not being in my youth, I am hoping and praying I can keep up with a youngster like this and she doesn't totally wear me out. :Smuggrin:Yawn


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Charity said:


> Of course you do
> 
> I didn't say anything before because in the beginning we didn't even think we would get one as we were on the breeders waiting list which was already quite long and then we've had to wait until this weekend because the breeder herself wants to keep one and was deciding which but I'm glad to say we have been very lucky and ended up with the one we wanted. She was the first to be born but also the smallest.
> 
> Must admit, not being in my youth, I am hoping and praying I can keep up with a youngster like this and she doesn't totally wear me out. :Smuggrin:Yawn


A tip then Charity. If you wear roller skates, you'll be able to keep up with Purdey however fast she runs


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

SbanR said:


> A tip then Charity. If you wear roller skates, you'll be able to keep up with Purdey however fast she runs


That'll be a doddle :Nailbiting:Nailbiting:Nailbiting


----------



## Cookielabrador (Sep 1, 2018)

Charity said:


> Of course you do


Nooo what would make you think that?! 


Charity said:


> Must admit, not being in my youth, I am hoping and praying I can keep up with a youngster like this and she doesn't totally wear me out. :Smuggrin:Yawn


Don't worry, I'm not in my youth either, but there's nothing like being woken at 6am in the morning by an overly affectionate lab and being dragged along on a walk :Hilarious


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

Congratulations @Charity 
Purdey is beautiful. Looking forward to your pupdates :Snaphappy


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

That's a funny looking cat...  

Congratulations! My best friend has a golden lab as a service dog, and her two cats (about 10 when the dog arrived - fully grown adult dog, of course!) spent a few weeks hiding away from it before realising the invader was actually quite easy to dominate when smacked around the nose with a warning paw...  Now the remaining cat uses the dog as a pillow in the cooler seasons


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

I am so excited for you all. I bagsy being first Aunty spot 

I am soooooooo looking forward to all the funny stories to come, bang goes your tidy home :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## 5r6ubertbe6y (Dec 5, 2017)

Cute pups.
Labradors are very intelligent ☺


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Sent these photos yesterday. Look at that little face ❤❤❤


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

Charity said:


> Sent these photos yesterday. Look at that little face ❤❤❤
> 
> View attachment 405239
> 
> ...


She's totally irresistible. Don't you just love the special smell of new puppies? Or am I weird!
Can't wait to see how Toppy and Bunty react. Labs are so laid back they're bound to adore her.
My two (then) cats used to suckle from Giz, my BOY Cavalier. And he used to let them, or too polite to say no lol.


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

She appears to have some nail varnish on her rump


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

MilleD said:


> She appears to have some nail varnish on her rump


You must have the eyes of a hawk. They've all got different coloured nail varnish on their toes to distinguish who's who.


----------



## Tawny75 (Sep 25, 2013)

Oh my, just too cute for words xx


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Lol! Nail varnish? I see no nail varnish!


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Absolutely a chunky monkey, she is beautiful xxxxxxxx


----------



## Gallifreyangirl (Feb 11, 2015)

Welcome to your new addition when she joins you.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

We went to visit our pup yesterday, it was lovely. She is such a bright little thing. Bunty and Toppy are in for a shock, the end of life at they know it.


----------



## Cookielabrador (Sep 1, 2018)

Charity said:


> We went to visit our pup yesterday, it was lovely. She is such a bright little thing. Bunty and Toppy are in for a shock, the end of life at they know it.
> 
> View attachment 405695


What a gorgeous little girl! I'm sure Bunty and Toppy will love her! :Shamefullyembarrased


----------



## Citruspips (Jul 6, 2011)

Oh she’s adorable can’t wait to see what Bunty and Toppy think about this funny looking cat.


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

She is lovely, Bunty and Toppy will have their paws full bringing up this lil one... Congratulations!!!!


----------



## Trixie1 (Sep 14, 2010)

What a little sweetheart! She’s adorable


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

I’m in love with her, she is so good sitting like that.

Toppy and Bunty will unfortunately put her in her place from the off, once they realise this black blob is no threat.



How many days till you get her, 12 days?


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

Charity said:


> We went to visit our pup yesterday, it was lovely. She is such a bright little thing. Bunty and Toppy are in for a shock, the end of life at they know it.
> 
> View attachment 405695


Aww she's a little sweetie 
I think once the shock of this little bundle of mischief coming into their home goes away they'll all be firm friends x


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

Oh my! What a little cutie you are Purdey. I hope the introductions go smoothly. My Purdy says hello to your Purdey.

Viv xx


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

I have a good feeling about intros! It’s not as though they’ve never seen a dog before. Really looking forwards to photos of them all when Purdey arrives! xxx


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

ewelsh said:


> I'm in love with her, she is so good sitting like that.
> 
> Toppy and Bunty will unfortunately put her in her place from the off, once they realise this black blob is no threat.
> 
> ...


11 days today...eeek!



vivien said:


> View attachment 405735
> Oh my! What a little cutie you are Purdey. I hope the introductions go smoothly. My Purdy says hello to your Purdey.
> 
> Viv xx


Hello other Purdy, you can meet my Purdey very soon.

I feel a bit guilty not talking about Bunty and Toppy this week...hope they aren't listening. I suppose I shall have to wander over to Dog Chat soon as we can't talk too much dog on this side. 

Here's Purdey getting to know her new Dad


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Beautiful little girl, Daddy’s girl!


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Awww, she is so cute Charity. I love her xx


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

She's a sweetie:Kiss. Don't you dare "wander over" to the other side, not after making all of us fall in love with her.


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

Noooo.... you mustn't give Purdey exclusively to the dog section. Lots of folk on CC have doggies too, so we get first dibs!!
Lots of treats on hand for Mr & Mrs Toppy if they are nice to their new sister:Cat


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

I don't want to bore you all :Yawn


----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)

Charity said:


> I don't want to bore you all :Yawn


Not at all boring! You are allowed to ask questions there, but we want to be updated on Purdey and see lots of photos.


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

ChaosCat said:


> Not at all boring! You are allowed to ask questions there, but we want to be updated on Purdey and see lots of photos.


But there's no need! We have @ewelsh, our very own experienced doggy mum. What better guarantee of interesting tales to come?
It might even encourage a few mums to wander over from the other side

Apologies to all the other mixed cat n dog family mums; my ancient brain cells fail me here in not bringing your names to mind


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

vivien said:


> View attachment 405735
> Oh my! What a little cutie you are Purdey. I hope the introductions go smoothly. My Purdy says hello to your Purdey.
> 
> Viv xx


Ooooo I love a JRT! Beautiful girl!

Why don't cat chat have a thread that the cat owners show their dogs? I really enjoy looking at the cats here, and hearing stories. I only really knew about @Charity old girl Smartie who was such a beauty, and of course @ewelsh menagerie (all beautiful too)

Obviously I am biased but I know many of you don't come in dog chat, but it's great you own both.

I just love all pets to be honest!


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

That's a very good idea @lullabydream .
Come on you CatChat doggy mums, how about starting a thread?


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Have you seen @lullabydream's little Harley, she's a cutie. I'll start a thread for those with cats and dogs then.


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

Lovely idea, doggy mums thread would be amazing! I absolutely adore them and would have another in a heartbeat, but OH is allergic so I have to get my fix from neighbours dogs and the beautiful black lab at the farm where our office is...


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

@Charity she is gorgeous, her little face in your husband's arms!!


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

OK, there's now a thread "Your Cat and Other Animals" - enjoy . I've added all other animals so no one is left out.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

SbanR said:


> But there's no need! We have @ewelsh, our very own experienced doggy mum. What better guarantee of interesting tales to come?
> It might even encourage a few mums to wander over from the other side
> 
> Apologies to all the other mixed cat n dog family mums; my ancient brain cells fail me here in not bringing your names to mind


@ewelsh has been giving me some wise advice for some time as a seasoned dog Mum. I hope my Purdey won't pick up any bad habits from young Duracell


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Charity said:


> @ewelsh has been giving me some wise advice for some time as a seasoned dog Mum. I hope my Purdey won't pick up any bad habits from young Duracell


Oh but I'm counting on big sister Duracell mentoring Purdey:Hilarious
There are 2 enthusiastic chocolate labs that come by occasionally; I was almost bowled over by the 5 yr old yesterday. She's everybody's friend


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Charity said:


> @ewelsh has been giving me some wise advice for some time as a seasoned dog Mum. I hope my Purdey won't pick up any bad habits from young Duracell


Phoebe aka Duracell has already written a few notes for Purdey.

1. Bark loud at 4.00am 5.00 am, 6.00 am especially at midnight that's the best.
2. Aim for mummy's slippers and rip, she will buy more for you to rip.
3. Torment the cats regularly.
4. Throw food out of your bowl, they like cleaning all the time.
5. Rip up Daddy's newspaper BEFORE he has read it, watch his face go red.
6. Dig up plants. That is always a winner.
7. Their bed is your bed, obvs.
8. Any animal which appears on tv just bark continuously, they will turn channels over.
9. Bark during telephone calls, that really annoys them.

And so many more  then look at the fools with big black pleading eyes, cuddle cuddle and kiss, you will get away with anything then!

Here are a few of my masterpieces


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

ewelsh said:


> Phoebe aka Duracell has already written a few notes for Purdey.
> 
> 1. Bark loud at 4.00am 5.00 am, 6.00 am especially at midnight that's the best.
> 2. Aim for mummy's slippers and rip, she will buy more for you to rip.
> ...


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

ewelsh said:


> Phoebe aka Duracell has already written a few notes for Purdey.
> 
> 1. Bark loud at 4.00am 5.00 am, 6.00 am especially at midnight that's the best.
> 2. Aim for mummy's slippers and rip, she will buy more for you to rip.
> ...


That last photo has always been my favourite. Cuteness in spades:Kiss:Kiss:Kiss


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

ewelsh said:


> Phoebe aka Duracell has already written a few notes for Purdey.
> 
> 1. Bark loud at 4.00am 5.00 am, 6.00 am especially at midnight that's the best.
> 2. Aim for mummy's slippers and rip, she will buy more for you to rip.
> ...


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious

You know what they say, its never the dog's fault, always the owner.


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Charity said:


> :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious
> 
> You know what they say, its never the dog's fault, always the owner.


Oh I will so throw that back at you one day :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious I am looking forward to the dramas :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious

I know one thing, Purdey will cure your sleeping habits @Charity you'll be flat out 

But on a positive note, Purdey looks a sweet heart, Labradors are so good.....after 2 years old :Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

I've just been reading comments new puppy owners are making on Dog Chat.....its scary :Nailbiting. I think I need to pop onto your Positivity thread @ewelsh.

I got so annoyed with my OH yesterday. We got a new table and sofa a week ago to put in our kitchen to make more space for the needs of the puppy and OH dictated where the sofa should go, right next to my low level cupboard which contains all the cat food so now I couldn't open the cupboard door fully and had to be a contortionist to actually get into the cupboard and, with my back, that wasn't on. So, on the weekend while he was out all day, I spent an hour moving all my kitchen stuff out of one of the eye level cupboards and putting the cat food in there and vice-versa. Much better I thought. Oh, and I also nearly ended up unconscious because I got up on my steps to get some stuff down from on top of the kitchen unit and found an old steamer which I decided was only good for the tip and in trying to get it down I managed to drop it on my head which blessed hurt. 

So, I was not pleased when I went into the kitchen yesterday and saw that my OH had placed the dog crate right in front of the cupboard where I have put the cat food so now I can't reach it again without leaning over the crate and cracking a rib! :Banghead


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

@Charity you are well prepared for this puppy, the main thing you need is a great sense of humour which you have and remember wear older clothes because puppy teeth can tend wreck anything you like! It never says about old clothes in books but it should!

The OH that was a bit meh about getting another dog after losing beautiful Smartie... absolutely love it.


----------



## AmsMam (Nov 25, 2014)

@Charity sounds like your OH is making it his job to feed the cats...  I bet he would soon re-think his layout.


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Yes agreed with @AmsMan for the next few days @Charity get OH to get you the food from the cupboard, after a few goes of this he will rethink his ideas!

Hope your head is ok x


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

lullabydream said:


> Ooooo I love a JRT! Beautiful girl!
> 
> Why don't cat chat have a thread that the cat owners show their dogs? I really enjoy looking at the cats here, and hearing stories. I only really knew about @Charity old girl Smartie who was such a beauty, and of course @ewelsh menagerie (all beautiful too)
> 
> ...


Thank you . I also have a GSD too, her name is Gemma she's a beauty. Her breeder regularly brings over stud dogs from Germany. Her dad was lovely His name on her pedigree was Sagaro Zidane. And her beautiful mum was Kingstown Jenna. They were stunning dogs. Here is Gemma.

Viv xx


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

vivien said:


> View attachment 405893
> 
> Thank you . I also have a GSD too, her name is Gemma she's a beauty. Her breeder regularly brings over stud dogs from Germany. Her dad was lovely His name on her pedigree was Sagaro Zidane. And her beautiful mum was Kingstown Jenna. They were stunning dogs. Here is Gemma.
> 
> Viv xx


I so adore GSDs...if we didn't have our lurcher and were not overcrowded would love one...so would my OH too!
She's absolutely stunning....I actually keep saying my Harley reminds me of a GSD...although she's a chihuahua cross Yorkie, it's her colouring and ears plus she's only a baby!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

So excited for you Charity - Purdey looks stunning - I have a soft spot for labs! 

Really hope intros go ok and look forward to hearing how she settles! 

I really would love a dog!!!


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

oooh we must be getting so close to puppy pics, how exciting.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

We're off to puppy sit for a few hours today while the breeder is out. eight puppies....eeek! After today one should be a doddle . Yesterday Purdey decided to take herself off for a trip and wandered into the field adjoining the house, she seems quite an independent little soul. As soon as she was called, she came running as fast as her little legs would carry her. There's one command we won't have to teach her.  6 days to go. :Nailbiting


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Charity said:


> We're off to puppy sit for a few hours today while the breeder is out. eight puppies....eeek! After today one should be a doddle . Yesterday Purdey decided to take herself off for a trip and wandered into the field adjoining the house, she seems quite an independent little soul. As soon as she was called, she came running as fast as her little legs would carry her. There's one command we won't have to teach her.  6 days to go. :Nailbiting
> 
> View attachment 406107
> 
> ...


Lots more pics later today then Charity


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

SbanR said:


> Lots more pics later today then Charity


Quite likely. Last visit I was trying to video them messing about round my feet but they were biting my trousers and my toes (stupid me wore sandals) so I was trying to fend them off and all I got on my video was my cardigan. :Banghead


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Oh I wish I was coming with you today!

Enjoy today, and remember to wear steel toe cap shoes :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious plus give Purdey a kiss from me x


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Well how are you after yesterday? 

Come on let’s have the photos of our beautiful Purdey! X


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

ewelsh said:


> Well how are you after yesterday?
> 
> Come on let's have the photos of our beautiful Purdey! X


Charity's too shattered to post; she's still in recovery mode!:Hilarious


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Yes you could be right @SbanR

I have been sourcing steel toe capped wellington boots and ankle protectors for @Charity she's gonna need them :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

SbanR said:


> Charity's too shattered to post; she's still in recovery mode!:Hilarious


You're not wrong there though my OH was more shattered than me last night. What an afternoon! I had to fish puppies out of bushes and nettles, from behind refuse bins. They did stop for a good sleep after dinner when we took advantage of a cup of tea. Oh, and I picked up a lot of poo :Vomit. Anyway, here are some photos, enjoy.

Purdey portraits








Being naughty and nosey with her mates. She's the one with her arm around her friend...love it.

















Just having fun with a bucket until someone comes along to steal it off her



























They all seem to do this, when they've had enough of playing, they just go and sit somewhere and turn their backs on everybody


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

Oh, the expression on her face in the 4th picture, the one with the cage / crate showing in the top left hand corner. What a brilliant 'I'm not really sure if that's a good idea' face.

You must be so excited. I wouldn't be sleeping.


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

And last night was a taste of how well you'll sleep from now on once Purdey comes home

I have that bucket too. It holds the kids whiffy toys


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Absolutely adorable, I just love those chubby wiggly bottoms 

All easy peasy with one!

Glad you had a lovely day x


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Look at that honing them social skills...I don't want to play any more so if I turn away, walk away then that's play over!

She's hopefully going to understand that from you!

Last time I helped with a puppy Labrador I felt like having a lie down in a dark room so I think you coped really well with a whole litter!


----------



## LeArthur (Dec 20, 2016)

Charity said:


> You're not wrong there though my OH was more shattered than me last night. What an afternoon! I had to fish puppies out of bushes and nettles, from behind refuse bins. They did stop for a good sleep after dinner when we took advantage of a cup of tea. Oh, and I picked up a lot of poo :Vomit. Anyway, here are some photos, enjoy.
> 
> Purdey portraits
> View attachment 406311
> ...


How on earth did you tell them all apart?!


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

lea247 said:


> How on earth did you tell them all apart?!


They all have different coloured nail varnish on their toes so you have to learn who is what colour.


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

Very cute & roly poly


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Gorgeous little sausages! ❤xxx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Awww what colour toes has Purdey got?


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

huckybuck said:


> Awww what colour toes has Purdey got?


Pretty pink


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

Gorgeous!! :Kiss:Kiss:Kiss

Please let us know how the intros go and how long it takes for the cats and Purdey to all settle down together. I've never had a dog but she is gorgeous! And I'm thinking that one day in the future, I would like a dog, probably Cocker Spaniel in my case, as well as cats. I hope they can all make friends


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

Love the time out picture! I wish you could bottle the smell they have. Can’t wait to see her home with the cats.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

SbanR said:


> I know I had a vision of @Charity buying an XXL Kingsize bed so having three in the bed wouldn't be a problem. Quite snug, in fact A natural hot water bottle for the winter


How could you suggest such a thing @SbanR, that would be so unfair on Bunty and Toppy wouldn't it, they aren't allowed in our bed at night so Purdey won't get the privilege.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Charity said:


> How could you suggest such a thing @SbanR, that would be so unfair on Bunty and Toppy wouldn't it, they aren't allowed in our bed at night so Purdey won't get the privilege.


Maybe they will just have to be allowed on your bed now while Mr C is downstairs both to keep you company and also away from the new black terror that lives in the kitchen lol!


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Charity said:


> How could you suggest such a thing @SbanR, that would be so unfair on Bunty and Toppy wouldn't it, they aren't allowed in our bed at night so Purdey won't get the privilege.


Why exclude Mr n Mrs T? There'll be lots of room for them too


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

Ooh, ooh, is it Purdy day today, so exciting. Hope everything goes brilliantly well today.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Thank you @LJC675, yes, its here at last. Just having my breakfast, a few butterflies in the tum this morning. :Nailbiting I'm wearing a cat jumper for comfort.


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

Safe journey there, safe journey back with your extra precious cargo.:Smuggrin


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Have a safe journey. Please update ASAP!!!


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Looking forward to the arrival of Purdy...

Can't wait for new photos. This thread has been lovely


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Hope all goes well with Purdey's arrival in the Charity family xx


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

I can’t wait


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

Oh oh oh it’s puppy day
Safe travels to & from breeder.
Hope all goes well, hope intros go smoothly 
Welcome to your furever home Purdey xx


----------



## niamh123 (Nov 4, 2018)

I bet you are so excited


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Good luck today!!!! It’s so exciting. 

Everything crossed Mr and Mrs T cope ok.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Good luck hun! Look forwards to see pics! Hope Toppy’s eye is a bit better. xxx


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

They must be on their way home with Purdey now


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

ewelsh said:


> They must be on their way home with Purdey now


Do you think @Charity will have a chance to post photos before Purdey chews her phone???


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

Eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeek I have just tuned in  waiting for update. How exciting!!!


----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)

Hope you had a good journey and a relaxed Purdey. And I hope family life is not awfully disrupted by the new baby.


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

SbanR said:


> Do you think @Charity will have a chance to post photos before Purdey chews her phone???


or even her fingers :Hilarious


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

Just checking in
Hoping you’re all safely home now & Purdey was good in the car xx


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Thank you all. Sorry to be so long but someone has been keeping us busy . All went very well, she did whine quite a lot and even managed a few puppy barks to start with but halfway home she just fell asleep for the rest of the journey. She's not at all phased by anything so far and is thoroughly enjoying herself, her tail is wagging nonstop. She has done some exploring in the kitchen, tried a bit of chewing here and there, had her brunch, played a while and gone to sleep three times. Toppy's been out and looked at her several times, don't think he's impressed, but Bunty hasn't yet. I know you are all waiting for pics so here they are.

_On the journey home



























Settling in 
















_

_ Time to eat


















and time for a snooze


















_


----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)

This does sound good altogether! Hope Bunty will be fine with her, too.


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

Oh oh oh look at her belly, I want to kiss her belly :Kiss
Glad to hear she’s settling in well x


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Haha, can see her tail going 19 to the dozen as she's eating.
Does she tinkle when you fuss her?


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

SbanR said:


> Haha, can see her tail going 19 to the dozen as she's eating.
> Does she tinkle when you fuss her?


Haha I just noticed her tail wagging haha love her


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Oh what a sweetheart, she is going to be the most spoilt and cherished Labrador ever!




What a beauty, beautiful photos, she’s making me want another puppy


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Oh my she's adorable..

Eating and drinking is a brilliant sign she's confident about things! Although she is a lab, I mean food is usually very important to them!

Sounds like it's all going well!

Fingers crossed Bunty gives her the sign of approval and Toppy comes round to the idea of sharing again!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Aww her tummy - are dogs like cats - when they show their tums they feel safe and happy?


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

huckybuck said:


> Aww her tummy - are dogs like cats - when they show their tums they feel safe and happy?


When sleeping yes, can be a sign of appeasement, calming signal depending on the situation, or just wanting a tummy rub! All contextual...complex and still as always arguing what's right and what isn't, but Purdy I would say is definitely very content, happy and relaxed!


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

She keeps asking for tummy rubs and she follows you around and then sits as if to say "look, aren't I good, this is what I'm supposed to do isn't it". Its cute. When she's had enough, she goes straight into her crate and goes to sleep. No tinkling as yet, she's been out several times. My OH is in his element.


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

She is beautiful! I will be interested to see how the cats react to her and how long it takes them to accept each other. I bet she will grow very fast! I'm still thinking about what type of dog I could introduce to my cats in the future, I think a lab might be a bit big for my house but now thinking Cavalier King Charles spaniel would be a lovely addition, they are meant to be great with cats! First things first though, I hope Purdey settles in quickly, going by that contented full belly, I'm sure she will!


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Welcome Home little one 

Loving the photos.


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

Lovely looking pup @Charity she seems to be adjusting well


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

huckybuck said:


> Aww her tummy - are dogs like cats - when they show their tums they feel safe and happy?


Yes, but at least with a dog they are genuinely inviting you to tummy tickle, not luring you lol.


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

Treaclesmum said:


> She is beautiful! I will be interested to see how the cats react to her and how long it takes them to accept each other. I bet she will grow very fast! I'm still thinking about what type of dog I could introduce to my cats in the future, I think a lab might be a bit big for my house but now thinking Cavalier King Charles spaniel would be a lovely addition, they are meant to be great with cats! First things first though, I hope Purdey settles in quickly, going by that contented full belly, I'm sure she will!


My cats used to suckle from my Cavalier


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

Welcome home puppy! She’s gorgeous :Happy hope Toppy & Bunty decide she’s not so bad very soon.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Matrod said:


> Welcome home puppy! She's gorgeous :Happy hope Toppy & Bunty decide she's not so bad very soon.


So do I @Matrod, that's my biggest worry at the moment. Bunty's staying out of the way, she poked her head round the door but then ran off again. I daren't let her out in case she decides not to come back.


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Congratulations Charity, she is absolutely adorable!


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Charity said:


> So do I @Matrod, that's my biggest worry at the moment. Bunty's staying out of the way, she poked her head round the door but then ran off again. I daren't let her out in case she decides not to come back.


It's always unsettling for cats when a " thing" arrives. Every day Purdey will start to smell like your home or rather like Bunty and Toppy. Purdey smells like a pack of dogs mixed with someone else's home. Keep rubbing Purdey with an old towel to transfer your home scent.

All my girls have dared to have a little sniff when the " thing" was still and sleeping. Bunty will come round, but it might take a day or two, then suddenly you will notice she will be up high observing Purdey


----------



## MissyfromMice (Jul 21, 2018)

She's adorable ! Congratulations !!!
I want to rub and kiss :Kiss and smell that tummy. I hope the kitties will like her.


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

At least she wont smell or act like another cat, I always think that must be somewhat beneficial when introducing a pup to a cat. Once she starts to smell of your home, I would think the difference in species might work as an advantage and reduce rivalries?


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

Cully said:


> My cats used to suckle from my Cavalier


That's adorable! Would love to see photos of that!


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Oh, such a sweetie, congratulations!!!
Hope the introduction to Queen Bunty will go fine...


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Bunty and Toppy have been sitting outside the kitchen in the hall all evening watching and, at one point, they did come in and have a snoop near the crate while she was asleep but not sure it will be that easy when she's awake and on the go.


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

Congratulations Charity. Loving the photos ❤She’s beautiful.


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

Morning, so how did Purdey’s first night go? Hoping she settled & coped well x


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

ebonycat said:


> Morning, so how did Purdey's first night go? Hoping she settled & coped well x


I knew you'd be awake early @ebonycat but I beat you, I've been awake since 3.50! :Yawn

Before we went to bed last night, OH said "can you take over at 6.00 a.m?" followed by "earlier if you're awake". I made the mistake of deciding to sleep with the cats (note: not the cats sleeping with me :Stop) as they had been rather neglected and confused yesterday. They were both asleep when I got up to go to the loo at 12.50 a.m. but then they decided they'd get up too and it would be a good idea to have a run around and climb all over the furniture for about half an hour.  When all had quietened down I managed a couple of hours sleep then woke at 3.50 and, feeling sorry for my OH went out into the kitchen and told him to go to bed. I asked if everything had been quiet and he said yes, she had been asleep all the time.

Off he goes to bed and, blow me, the minute he's gone, up she gets. So, take her out for a wee in the pouring rain (long time since I've done that). To cut a long story short, she decided to have a manic half hour at about 5.45 then she went to sleep in my arms until it was time for breakfast. She was very good eating her breakfast and with what follows.

By now, I decided it was time OH got up. Bunty and Toppy were waiting to come out but, unfortunately, Purdey decided to practice her wolf noises and howled and barked in puppy fashion at the top of her voice which scared Bunty to death and she disappeared and we haven't seen her since. Toppy is taking it more in his stride.

Purdey is now asleep so I can at last have my breakfast. Oh, by the way, I am loving this new perfume, Eau d'Puppy.:Happy


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

How did I miss this yesterday ,what a gorgeous happy well adjusted little lass Purdey is............I love the smell of "puppy"


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Well that sounds like an eventful night sorry morning!  All sounds very normal to me, once you are all in a routine things will settle. Today will be very telling with the cats! x



You do realise we will all want a daily update? That your life has now become our entertainment/drama


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

Treaclesmum said:


> That's adorable! Would love to see photos of that!


No pics I'm afraid, it was 20 yrs ago and I didn't really take many back then. 
It was a very strange sight though to see my 2 gingers, Sox and Bagpuss, snuggling into Gizzy, the Cavalier. The slurping noises were very off putting. He didn't seem to mind though. Yes, *he*!!
My x-terrier used to drag the cats by the tail the full length of the hall. Then they'd run back up the hall, lie down, and wait for him to repeat the performance. It was a shiny surface and they loved sliding along it.
If I left food out to defrost, the cats would climb on the worktop and deliberately knock it on the floor, while the dogs kept lookout by the door, then they'd share it.
I really miss my little team and their antics!


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

I whole heartedly agree @Cully a multi cat & dog home is so much fun. The antics my lot get up to, I will remember for life.
I have wonderful video footage of Lottie and Phoebe aka Duracell chasing and playing in the garden.

I think in a years time @Charity will be taking photos of the cats taking advantage of Purdey's large body heat and they will all be snuggled up, as for her tail.....


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

Charity said:


> Purdey is now asleep so I can at last have my breakfast. Oh, by the way, I am loving this new perfume, Eau d'Puppy.:Happy


The best smell in the world imo.
Hope Bunty gets over her fear. I reckon she'll follow Toppy's lead once he starts to investigate as she trusts him. There's bound to be a few teething problems.


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

Welcome home Purdey and welcome to PF 

She's adorable @Charity - hope it goes well with Bunty when she finally decides to investigate this interloper properly !


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

It can only get better!!!

Hopefully you can get a nap later. At least you survived your first night albeit sleep deprived!


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

An eventful night/morning then.
Purdey seems to have settled right in
Oh I love puppy smell & kissing puppy bellies (says she who even kisses her ratties bellies ).
I agree with @Cully i think when Bunty sees Toppy having a look at the new family member & carrying on, she will be brave & join him x


----------



## LeArthur (Dec 20, 2016)

ewelsh said:


> Well that sounds like an eventful night sorry morning!  All sounds very normal to me, once you are all in a routine things will settle. Today will be very telling with the cats! x
> 
> You do realise we will all want a daily update? That your life has now become our entertainment/drama


I hope this isn't you trying to get out of Duracell stories?! 

Hope Bunty takes a leaf out of Toppy's book soon @Charity.


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

When I had cats & dogs we got 3 kittens & they used to try & suckle off the dogs (both male), one would grumble at them & move away so they quickly gave up on him but the other dog didn’t seem to mind, even when they starting kneading him trying to get him to produce milk


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Big thank you to Auntie Emma (@ewelsh) who has sent Purdey a gorgeous present which she is loving. She's actually sent two but the other hasn't arrived yet.


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Bless her...her toy looks as big as my Harley! Although that doesn't phase Harley as she's regularly pinching my Maisie who is a lurcher, her toys!

I do love that bone though! Lovely gesture @ewelsh


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

:Hilarious The bone is the same size as Purdey, hopefully she will chew that and not your sofa or slippers


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Butter wouldn't melt










I think there could be some competition for boxes


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Where is the love button? :Kiss:Kiss

Those eyes, oh goodness me she’d be running circles round me with those eyes xxx


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

Awww I want to smooch her, she's adorable :Kiss:Kiss
I agree @ewelsh wheres the love button on here
Puppy puppy puppy...... I'm feeling all fuzzy inside seeing her eyes & belly x


----------



## Trixie1 (Sep 14, 2010)

@Charity she's absolutely beautiful!❤ And who could resist those soppy eyes, not Bunty, I'm sure!x


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

She looks like she has found her feet and settled already. 

How is progress going with Mr and Mrs T


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

huckybuck said:


> She looks like she has found her feet and settled already.
> 
> How is progress going with Mr and Mrs T


Toppy not so bad though he did swear at her when they got too close today. He will go into the kitchen and sit and stare at her and has eaten his dinner in the same room. Bunty is having a meltdown at the moment. She's been hiding under the bed all day and hasn't eaten. It's unfortunate that the pup is in the kitchen where they have to go to go outside though she did pluck up the courage at teatime but she's very on edge at the moment. Hope in a few days, she'll feel better. The Zylkene isn't working at the moment.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Oh poor Bunty. 

Could you try a spot on calm. 

What about Pet Remedy Calm spray do you think that might help?

Have you got any feliway diffusers on - they might help her feel more confident. 

Hopefully it will only be a couple of weeks and then Purdey will smell of you and home and she’ll be a lot better then.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

huckybuck said:


> Oh poor Bunty.
> 
> Could you try a spot on calm.
> 
> ...


I did wonder about spot on, how effective is it?

I'm not keen on diffusers but I've got Feliway spray which I could use where she goes. I wish they could understand when they are safe. She could be relaxing in the living room with all of us but she only comes in just before bedtime.


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

I have used Beaphar spot on with Biggles and other cats. I think it works well. Usually use in combination with a spray or plug in.


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Poor Bunty, hope she adapts to her new family member soon.


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

Charity said:


> I did wonder about spot on, how effective is it?
> 
> I'm not keen on diffusers but I've got Feliway spray which I could use where she goes. I wish they could understand when they are safe. She could be relaxing in the living room with all of us but she only comes in just before bedtime.


You probably have, so don't be offended, but has she got plenty of high up places where she will feel safer and can just observe? Even if it means moving a favourite cat tree just for now so she can get used to seeing and being around Purdey.
I'm sure she would feel more confident with Toppy's support in the same room with them.
It must be upsetting to see Bunty so unhappy at the moment. I really hope things settle down soon for you all.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Charity said:


> I did wonder about spot on, how effective is it?
> 
> I'm not keen on diffusers but I've got Feliway spray which I could use where she goes. I wish they could understand when they are safe. She could be relaxing in the living room with all of us but she only comes in just before bedtime.


It's pretty effective and starts working almost immediately. Supposed to last a week.

I'm not keen on diffusers either but out of all of them the Pet Remedy ones I think are most effective (they are just Valerian in an oil base so quite natural) for humans too!

I also have the Beaphar calm spray which again is Valerian based (certainly smells it) and seems to have an instant effect with initial cat nip drug reaction but soon a sleepy chilled one after.

I'd be inclined to use a combination of stuff to begin with and then gradually reduce stuff.

Have you noticed her over grooming any more or is she ok?


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

Morning, I’ve used the beaphar calm spot on on Ebony when I introduced Alfie, the spot on lasts a week & I think you get three pipettes in a box.
They do beaphar calming treats too but Ebony didn’t eat them (she’s fussy with her food & treats) & I gave them to local cats home.

How was Purdey’s second night?
How is Bunty, is she eating still?
I do hope in a couple of days she will settle more & get used to Purdey


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

@Charity - the Zylkene usually takes a couple of weeks to kick in, but the Beaphar spot on should work almost immediately.

Could you perhaps move Purdy out of the kitchen when it's Bunty's feeding time ? or perhaps move Bunty's feeding spot so she doesn't feel stressed at mealtimes ?


----------



## Citruspips (Jul 6, 2011)

@Charity she's soooo cute. She's got the most expressive little face.
I'm sure that Bunty and Toppy will be fine after they get used to her and figure she's not a proper cat as she can't climb.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Thanks all for your advice.

Bunty -

(a) Firstly, the puppy isn't having free access, she is confined to the kitchen at the moment which is large and to her crate when the cats are around until things are a bit more settled. We can't put her in another room as there isn't one with sufficient space, we're in a small bungalow and space is limited. Bunty, therefore, has the rest of the house but, when she is stressed or when anyone comes to the house, she will only ever go underneath our bed where its dark and quiet. At the moment, she stays there almost all day. She will come out in the evening because she sleeps in the living room.

(b) I've been giving her Zylkene for several weeks now though it obviously doesn't help when she doesn't eat. I will get some plug-ins and spot on.

(c) She doesn't eat in the kitchen, I've been putting her feeder in another room since before the puppy came and, last night, as she hadn't eaten during the day, I left it in the living room and she did eat some overnight. Toppy, on the other hand, will eat in the kitchen when the puppy's in her pen.

Purdey -

She was pretty good last night, she only woke up once at 1.45 and I took her out for a wee then she went back to sleep. This morning she has been on turbo engine, mad as a box of frogs but she's now gone to sleep.....bliss!


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Oh Purdey's so sweet:Kiss:Kiss:Kiss
How about mixing Bunty's zylkene into a liquid treat like cat milk or lick-e-lix? She might accept that


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

Purdey is adorable. Pet remedy now do calming pet wipes. I haven’t tried them yet, so I don’t know if they are effective or not. But I have used the calming spot on with Yogi and it does work on him. I hope Bunty Bunty will settle down soon. 

Viv xx


----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)

Poor little stressed Bunty! Fingers and paws crossed that she‘ll accommodate soon.


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

Oh Purdey you’ve settled in so well, such a good girl.
I’m sure Bunty will come around in a couple of days.
Sending calming vibes to Bunty x


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

It sounds like Toppy will be fine with Purdey, and I'm sure Bunty will too in time. Hopefully Toppy will reassure her that Purdey is nothing to worry about. I'm sure my cats communicate things like that to each other, given the way Poppy has reacted to things and Jumpy has given her confidence! Purdey is soooooo cute!!


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Bunty has popped out a couple of times but the slightest noise and she's off again. Toppy's been happily mooching about the kitchen but just keeping an eye on the intruder who is fast asleep.


----------



## Trixie1 (Sep 14, 2010)

@Charity Its good that Bunty has popped out a couple of times, better then not coming out at all! Tomorrow she may pop out 3 of 4 times, little steps with Bunty I think!! it's only been a couple of days after all! Bless her! Toppy I new would handle things diifferenty being a little more laid back yet still a little cautious, understanderbly! And little Purdey oblivious to it all!! I'm sure that Bunty will come round but in her own time. Fingers crossed that she comes out more tomorrow.


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

Purdey is absolutely gorgeous! So pleased she is settling in well, I'm sure Bunty will come round in time  Keep the photos coming!! X


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Auntie Em's other present arrived this morning, thank you so much Emma, its lovely and just what we wanted because OH keeps using my best bathroom towels to wipe Purdey's feet :Jawdrop. This is so much nicer having her very own personal towel.


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Beautiful towel! Auntie Emma is spoiling this new puppy! 
Lovely, thoughtful gift @ewelsh


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Charity said:


> Auntie Em's other present arrived this morning, thank you so much Emma, its lovely and just what we wanted because OH keeps using my best bathroom towels to wipe Purdey's feet :Jawdrop. This is so much nicer having her very own personal towel.
> 
> View attachment 407213


You welcome, your sure gonna need it


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

I can't believe plug-ins work this fast, I only put it in 15 minutes ago. Here's progress, keeping fingers crossed. Bunty has come into the living room....yay!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Good girl Bunty :Cat
Purdey is sooo cute :Shy


----------



## Trixie1 (Sep 14, 2010)

Charity said:


> I can't believe plug-ins work this fast, I only put it in 15 minutes ago. Here's progress, keeping fingers crossed. Bunty has come into the living room....yay!
> 
> View attachment 407221
> 
> ...


Wow!! That's great news!! huge progress!! So pleased!


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

So glad Bunty has ventured out, hopefully this means she’s feeling more confident now.

Love the towel!


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Brilliant, good girl Bunty x

Bunty is thinking, hang on a minute, it’s my front room, all my toys and all my comfy spots are in that room 

So now the scents are mixing, it’s all easy from here, she just needs to realise that she is the boss.


Keep up the good work Bunty! Xx


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

Yay good girl Bunty
Love the towel, such a lovely thought @ewelsh


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

That is such good news!! 

Which ones did you go for?


----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)

Brilliant news!


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

Blimey!! That's great going... looking very chilled there in the window!


----------



## LJC675 (Apr 24, 2017)

Wow that is such brilliant news. I'm sure they'll all settle down and it looks like amazing progress so far. Purdey you're so cute I could squish you right up.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

huckybuck said:


> That is such good news!!
> 
> Which ones did you go for?


I bought the Beaphar plug-in and spray as it was a bit cheaper than Pet Remedy plus I've had that before and found it a bit powerful. I sprayed all their beds and the bottom of our bed and put the plug in in the bedroom where she was.

Unfortunately, she's gone back in the bedroom because Purdey was kicking off and howling because she had to stay in her crate while we had dinner.:Meh


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Really happy things are going well! I don’t think cats forget the presence of previous dogs. Great news! xxx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I love the Beaphar spray!!! 

I’ve bought the plug ins too and they have been great for 2/3 weeks. I’m just slightly concerned they are now giving off an odd smell and feel slightly hotter than the other diffusers I use. Was going to email Beaphar this weekend and check this is normal. Oddly enough it’s only just started to happen and it’s 2/3 - keeping an eye on the 3rd but will let you know what they say.


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

huckybuck said:


> I love the Beaphar spray!!!
> 
> I've bought the plug ins too and they have been great for 2/3 weeks. I'm just slightly concerned they are now giving off an odd smell and feel slightly hotter than the other diffusers I use. Was going to email Beaphar this weekend and check this is normal. Oddly enough it's only just started to happen and it's 2/3 - keeping an eye on the 3rd but will let you know what they say.


It's great to see Bunty looking more chilled, very encouraging news! I used the Pet Rmedy plug in when introducing Poppy and that is also very good, however do check that the plug in is not leaking. Make sure it is fully upright in the plug socket and not leaning on its side ( which happened to.mine as it was in a multi plug socket). If it leaks, it will cause a sudden smell and will need adjusting so it doesn't drip onto the plug socket.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

huckybuck said:


> I love the Beaphar spray!!!
> 
> I've bought the plug ins too and they have been great for 2/3 weeks. I'm just slightly concerned they are now giving off an odd smell and feel slightly hotter than the other diffusers I use. Was going to email Beaphar this weekend and check this is normal. Oddly enough it's only just started to happen and it's 2/3 - keeping an eye on the 3rd but will let you know what they say.


I must admit I'm not comfortable with any of the plug-ins and I wouldn't go out and leave them on. I've just checked the Beaphar one and its pretty hot on the top, is that normal? It does have a much nicer smell than the others though. I've sprayed all their beds again. Bunty is currently sitting behind the curtain which is good. I don't think they like me being in the kitchen a lot at the moment with Purdey, especially Toppy as he doesn't like being on his own so if we're in the kitchen he sits in the hallway

I've just had half an hour of manic playtime with Purdey, can't take my eyes off her for a minute or she's into something she shouldn't be. I'm usually nodding off and ready for bed by this time. :Yawn


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Treaclesmum said:


> It's great to see Bunty looking more chilled, very encouraging news! I used the Pet Rmedy plug in when introducing Poppy and that is also very good, however do check that the plug in is not leaking. Make sure it is fully upright in the plug socket and not leaning on its side ( which happened to.mine as it was in a multi plug socket). If it leaks, it will cause a sudden smell and will need adjusting so it doesn't drip onto the plug socket.


The Beaphar ones do say not to put in multi-sockets. My spray one leaks every time I tip it up to spray, pain.


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

Charity said:


> I must admit I'm not comfortable with any of the plug-ins and I wouldn't go out and leave them on. I've just checked the Beaphar one and its pretty hot on the top, is that normal? It does have a much nicer smell than the others though. I've sprayed all their beds again. Bunty is currently sitting behind the curtain which is good. I don't think they like me being in the kitchen a lot at the moment with Purdey, especially Toppy as he doesn't like being on his own so if we're in the kitchen he sits in the hallway
> 
> I've just had half an hour of manic playtime with Purdey, can't take my eyes off her for a minute or she's into something she shouldn't be. I'm usually nodding off and ready for bed by this time. :Yawn


If the plug in is suddenly feeling hot, take it out and have a look at it to make sure it's not running low. If you've had it plugged in for 2 or 3 weeks, it maybe needs replacing now with a refill.

I expect the cats might be feeling a bit jealous of you spending so much time with Purdey lol, although who could resist?! Be sure to give them lots of fuss and quality time with cuddles to reassure them. I am.pleased to see Bunty is feeling better though, gives me hope for future dog introductions in my house


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Good morning!

How are things today? X




If only we could have a live feed camera into your home, then we could all see for ourselves  I’d be glued all day :Hilarious


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

I’m another one that is wondering how are things today?
Hope Bunty is coming around to Purdey being there x


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

I don't know where to start. We're knackered already and its only day four :Jawdrop.

Bunty - not much difference today, its unfortunate that every time she comes out, Purdey stirs so she gets worried and disappears again. She is eating OK but not seen much of her today.

Toppy - he's coming round slightly though he will run away if Purdey moves too much, he likes her asleep.










Purdey - she's a little minx though very bright. She knows where to sit to wait for her meals. I have been made her official tummy tickler as whenever I come in the room, she comes running over and lies on her back asking for a tummy rub or tickle, its so sweet. She was very good last night, didn't wake up until 4.30 and had a good breakfast. She does like jumping up and mouthing so OH and I are covered in bruises and puncture wounds. I find the mornings the most difficult as she's in hyper active mode at about 5.00 and I've been awake half the night and am not feeling remotely energetic. :Meh If anyone has any tips about anything, they would be most welcome.


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Awwwwww look at her.


I have the perfect answer......give her to me :Hilarious:Hilarious


I think Toppy being in the same room is wonderful, he even has his back to her, it’s all tiny steps but it’s all good.

I have an answer for Purdey and Bunty but get the hypo mouthy bit sorted first.

Right serious now, as for mouthing it’s very common, she hasn’t learnt that it hurts, so it’s a case of make a squeal and walk away, her little face will drop and she will follow, but keep it up and it will twig.

So a high pitch owwww and walk away = mouthing means no fuss, no attention.

Also she will be hyper first thing, that again is normal  try the “sit” which she can do and calmly stroke her, calmness, slow touch will bring her down. Xx


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

ewelsh said:


> Awwwwww look at her.
> 
> I have the perfect answer......give her to me :Hilarious:Hilarious
> 
> ...


Give her to you.....I shall remember you said that 

She does respond to squeals when she's mouthing, OH is getting the brunt of that more than me. She's having her vet check and first vaccination tomorrow. At least she doesn't mind the car, she just falls asleep.  I know this is the difficult period and...all things must pass.


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

How is my little girl today? Also how is darling Bunty coping? How is Toppy, is his eye improving still? X

The list is getting longer and longer


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

ewelsh said:


> How is my little girl today? Also how is darling Bunty coping? How is Toppy, is his eye improving still? X
> 
> The list is getting longer and longer


Sounds like your calling the school register lol.


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

Another one wondering how Bunty is? Is she getting used to Purdey yet?
How did Purdey’s vet check go, was she behaved having her injection?
I hope Toppy’s eye is getting better x


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Walking away meaning all play stops..as that what it is works as @ewelsh says. If squealing works too great...some dogs it over excites, terriers in particular but then they have often a penchant for squeaky toys...

See no books say about how bad arms, hands look with a new puppy. How old clothes wearing is really beneficial. They really should say about the realities that puppy owning isn't easy!

Really hope Bunty comes round soon!


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Agreed @lullabydream nothing really prepares you for puppies for they are all different according to breed.

The energy they have is incredible. 

My Labs have all learnt quickly as they love to be mentally stimulated and love to learn. My terriers were and are just mental they are born with selective hearing, the only calm time is when they are sleeping 

It was my Springer Spaniel that was the hardest, never ever again! I used to walk with yellow marigolds on, carrying a plastic bag for all the dead carcasses she found and brought back for me :Wtf


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

ewelsh said:


> It was my Springer Spaniel that was the hardest, never ever again! I used to walk with yellow marigolds on, carrying a plastic bag for all the dead carcasses she found and brought back for me :Wtf


At least she brought them to you..walking one of my terriers where no amount of leave worked when she picked up a dead bird..probably dead for weeks and walking along while she was crunching away..me telling her what a filthy disgusting dog she was...and a passerby just laughing!

Am still waiting for my lurcher to chill...first time owning one why did people say they are happy to chill..ages technically a long dog so greyhound cross saluki...she does sleep mornings..but any other time she's up bouncing around like an idiot and she's 3!

Pets you have to love them all!


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

@lullabydream :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

You're right @lullabydream, nobody tells you about the battering you'll get from their exuberance. :Jawdrop.

Been a better day today. Bunty is chilling a little bit, she's come out of hiding a couple of times and gone out into the garden. When she's out there with me, she's her happy self and follows me about and purrs. At least when she's out there with Toppy, she's more relaxed. This evening she's in the living room with Toppy on the window cill. 

Taking Toppy for his eye check up tomorrow, it certainly looks better than it did.

Purdey was a star at the vets.  When we went in there was a large Dalmatian sitting in the waiting room and he started to bark loudly which frightened her so the nurse took us into another room to wait which we thought was nice. Everybody coo'd over her, staff and other clients alike. She didn't take the slightest notice of having the injection, probably because the vet had plied her with treats so she was too occupied scoffing those. She didn't like the Kennel Cough spray up her nose much. The vet and one of the nurses who is very up on dog training gave us nearly an hour of their time to give us some advice and tips. They also gave us four weeks free insurance with Petplan, never had that from a vet before. Back in two weeks for another injection.

She is so good at home (well, when she's not chewing my shoes, the furniture etc. :Banghead). She goes and sits by the door when she wants to go to the loo, when you're getting her food, she sits and waits and then sits when you take it to her mat and, when she's had enough play, she takes herself off to her crate. When we go out in the car, she just falls asleep. She's been pretty good at night, only getting up once, though I have to be up at 5 which is when her active day starts. Must admit that's my most unfavourite part of the day as I'm still trying to wake up so energy levels aren't at their height.:Meh


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Charity said:


> You're right @lullabydream, nobody tells you about the battering you'll get from their exuberance. :Jawdrop.
> 
> Been a better day today. Bunty is chilling a little bit, she's come out of hiding a couple of times and gone out into the garden. When she's out there with me, she's her happy self and follows me about and purrs. At least when she's out there with Toppy, she's more relaxed. This evening she's in the living room with Toppy on the window cill.
> 
> ...


Good update Charity, and thank you but WHERE ARE THE PHOTOS??????


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Charity said:


> You're right @lullabydream, nobody tells you about the battering you'll get from their exuberance. :Jawdrop.
> 
> Been a better day today. Bunty is chilling a little bit, she's come out of hiding a couple of times and gone out into the garden. When she's out there with me, she's her happy self and follows me about and purrs. At least when she's out there with Toppy, she's more relaxed. This evening she's in the living room with Toppy on the window cill.
> 
> ...


Awww it sounds like it's going really well hun! It's a good time of year at least for Toppy and Bunty to get out of the way and into the garden. Given time they will put Purdey in her place and show her who are the bosses! Lol!


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

@lullabydream I have to agree with not using a squeal as it just excites them. My friend used to walk Chels every day but unfortunately always used a high pitched voice with her and Chels screamed every time my friend came to walk her. She never did it with anyone else so she obviously thought this was the correct behaviour with my friend.
I always used a low but firm tone to train my dogs, and always with a hand signal so they would obey even if they couldn't hear me. It's never too early to start simple training, and you have to remember that what seems cute in a little puppy, will probably be undesirable behaviour in a full grown dog. It's easier to teach good behaviour than to unlearn bad habits.
Oops, went on a bit!


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Cully said:


> @lullabydream I have to agree with not using a squeal as it just excites them. My friend used to walk Chels every day but unfortunately always used a high pitched voice with her and Chels screamed every time my friend came to walk her. She never did it with anyone else so she obviously thought this was the correct behaviour with my friend.
> I always used a low but firm tone to train my dogs, and always with a hand signal so they would obey even if they couldn't hear me. It's never too early to start simple training, and you have to remember that what seems cute in a little puppy, will probably be undesirable behaviour in a full grown dog. It's easier to teach good behaviour than to unlearn bad habits.
> Oops, went on a bit!


Am sure it's fine going on a bit ..

My bug bear of owning toy breeds how so many don't start training them to do simple things in the house that is needed, such as such as calling name and come to come in from the garden...most think ahhh small enough to pick up and carry and still is when adult however this is when you get behavioural problems later on and people are wondering...how did this happen! When I say to new toy breed owners stop picking them up..they think am the one deluded and toy breeds just want cuddles all day...then you wonder out of all my dogs I have owned it's the toy breeds I get questioned by the vets and groomers, how are they being handled!

@Charity sounds like she doing well. Harley didn't notice first vaccination but did her second! She was the same eating treats with both! Stopped eating on the second vaccination though!
I feel your pain.. our dogs are up early between 5-6 wanting breakfast. Which works with OHs work hours, and worked when I was working with mine. However am no longer at my best at this time in the morning, the other dogs eat and sleep and Harley eats and plays, plays and plays..

What is it about puppies and shoes? Of course Harley was coming home with me after chewing my shoes when visiting at the breeder but her love of shoes/slippers has continued. Plus toes and noses! Wires...or rather husband's wires on headphones they are great I have told him over and over again watch you put things out of reach! She's only tiny too!


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

SbanR said:


> Good update Charity, and thank you but WHERE ARE THE PHOTOS??????


Especialy for you @SbanR

_Mummy's girl_









_What! I'm a Labrador. I thought I was a dangerous Rottweiller_









_Why can't I eat stones?_









_Dad bought me a new collar, makes me itch_









_I haven't touched your shoelaces honest_


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Oh @Charity I am confessing to being rather scared of medium sized dogs (such as labradors) but deary me, these last photos! So sweet  but Purdey, please listen to your mum and dad and don't eat stones, my friend's Cavachon ate a stone on the beach and ended up having surgery and a several day long stay in the hospital and you wouldn't want to be away from your family for so long!

I'm so glad that Bunty is feeling more relaxed - Toppy will help I'm sure. Hopefully they will all curl up together soon.


----------



## LeArthur (Dec 20, 2016)

Maybe Purdey was thinking about tidying up... My Aunty and Uncle had a cocker spaniel who when taken for walks on a gravel/shingle road, would pick up random ones and put them to the side on the grass. :Hilarious


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

Oh such a positive update, well done Bunty, good girl.
So pleased she’s relaxing more.
Good girl at the vets Purdey, but you don’t want to eat stones. Lady dog was one for trying to eats stones when she was a pup & cat poop from the litter tray (if I didn’t get there quick enough & even with covered trays, apparently cat poop is like chocolate to puppies) :Yuck thankfully she got out of that habit once she was an adult.
So pleased to hear things are going well
Paws crossed that Toppy’s eye has gotten better xx


----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)

Very glad to hear that Bunty is more relaxed! 
Therest of the update is lovely, too, but my heart is mostly with Bunty.


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

Morning, hoping you had a restful night 
Thinking of Toppy this morning & hoping it’s good news at the vets xx


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

Hope everything goes well with the vet today and Toppy gets a thumbs up with his eye.
It's very heartwarming to hear how easily Purdey has settled in, and encouraging to see Bunty gradually getting bolder. It's all going in the right direction.
Make time to take a breather. I think it's easy to forget how much hard work a new puppy is, even if she is adorable


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Thank you @ebonycat and @Cully. I knew it would be hard work and it certainly is, its just having enough stamina to keep up. I think my OH is struggling more than me.

Toppy's appt is this afternoon.

I slept like a log last night.....must get more puppies, ha ha! :Jawdrop. She was very good in the night, OH got up and took her out at 3.00. I got up at 5 thinking she would be raring to go but she slept to 6. Damn, I could have had another hour in bed.

When I let Bunty out, Purdey was yelping with frustration at being in her pen which upset Bunty a bit so she shot out of the door into the garden. She's now back under the bed for a while.

Time for breakfast....mine! 

_Five o'clock this morning







_


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

ChaosCat said:


> Very glad to hear that Bunty is more relaxed!
> Therest of the update is lovely, too, but my heart is mostly with Bunty.


My heart is mostly with Bunty too, I'm trying to protect her as best as I know how at the moment.


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

Charity said:


> slept like a log last night.....must get more puppies, ha ha! :Jawdrop. She was very good in the night, OH got up and took her out at 3.00. I got up at 5 thinking she would be raring to go but she slept to 6. Damn, I could have had another hour in bed.


You've reminded me. Chelsea woke me (I'd had a nap) so I took her out. It was winter, so cold and dark. Then I gave her some supper which she ate with gusto.
Then I noticed the time. 3am! 
I thought I'd been napping when really I had gone to bed, woken and thought it was her usual 10pm last pee trip of the day, NOT sneaking an extra supper. Now that's not cricket is it?:Smuggrin
I do miss her.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Toppy's been to the vets this afternoon. The vet could still see the clot though its reduced. Got to continue with the eyedrops for a few more days then she'll check it again in a few weeks when they go for their vaccinations. He was very good in the car seeing as we're going further now. The vet said his other eye which had the uveitis a while back has healed remarkably with no sign of scarring which is usual.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Glad things are improving with Toppy xx


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

Charity said:


> My heart is mostly with Bunty too, I'm trying to protect her as best as I know how at the moment.


This is what always worries me about introducing a dog, however small and sweet the dog is, I always worry about my cats reactions, especially after watching them cope with cat introductions! They're mostly ok now with each other apart from Poppy still being very timid and sometimes having noisy fights with Pixie. But the first few days and weeks can be quite heart rending watching them struggle and you feel as if they will never be ok again, but they will! Just keep up with the plug ins and make sure they are full and working properly. I'm glad Toppy is improving now. Hang in there!!


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

Is it bothering him at all or is he still just taking it all in his stride? It must be a relief knowing it's getting better.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

It's not been a good day for Bunty today. She's spent the whole day under the bed and the couple of times she came out something happened which sent her scuttling back. She hasn't even been outdoors.  She is eating OK which is one good thing. Toppy just comes and goes and only gets a bit scared if Purdey is out of her crate and he's nearby, then Toppy will back off.


----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)

Charity said:


> It's not been a good day for Bunty today. She's spent the whole day under the bed and the couple of times she came out something happened which sent her scuttling back. She hasn't even been outdoors.  She is eating OK which is one good thing. Toppy just comes and goes and only gets a bit scared if Purdey is out of her crate and he's nearby, then Toppy will back off.


Bunty-lovey, all is well, your home is still safe and you are still the beloved queen there.


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Dear Bunty, sending you lots of love. Xx


----------



## Trixie1 (Sep 14, 2010)

Oh Buntysweetheart! I really hope tomorrow’s a better day, at least she’s eating ok, keeping everything crossed that she feels calmer tomorrow. x


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Oh poor Bunty. Doesn't sound like her normal adventurous self. 

Am hoping she comes round to the idea sooner rather than later that Purdey is going to be just like Smartie, albeit bigger and really won't hurt her.


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

Glad Toppy’s eye is getting better, hoping the clot finely goes away in a few more days.
Poor Bunty, I know what’s it like having a nervous girl, Ebony has always been a nervous girl, she’s scared of other people, she’s ok with letters being put through the door but if anyone knocks on the door, delivery driver, friend etc she will go hide under the bed until they’ve gone & it’s finely safe for her to come out. Under the bed is her safe place.
I hope Bunty realises Purdey ok & she won’t hurt her, that she just wants to be friends. Bunty will come around, she just needs some time.
Glad she’s still eating. Come on Bunty, Purdey won’t hurt you, you’re safe.
Sending positive vibes her way xx


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

Evening, just wondering how’s Bunty been today? 
Hoping she’s had a good day.
Sending her calming vibes xx


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

ebonycat said:


> Evening, just wondering how's Bunty been today?
> Hoping she's had a good day.
> Sending her calming vibes xx


She's been under the bed all day, just came out and had some tea. Can't go out as its raining so has now gone to bed in her tower in the living room.


----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)

That’s something at least! Hope she won’t need her under-bed-safe-space tomorrow.


----------



## Trixie1 (Sep 14, 2010)

That’s good news! at least she’s in the living room now in her tower and not back under the bed!! Good girl Bunty x


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

That's it Bunty, small baby steps and one day at a time.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Utter panic this morning. Bunty has totally disappeared.:Jawdrop Put the pup in her crate while I got the cats' breakfast. OH was just getting up so the bed wasn't raised in order for Bunty to hide if needs be. The puppy started howling, which Bunty seems to hate most. OH said she came in the bedroom thinking she could go into her bolt hole but then he didn't see where she went. I have searched high and low and no sign of her. I don't think she could have gone out into the garden and, if she did, she isn't there now. I'm afraid to think she went inside the reclining chairs and I daren't raise them in case though I have tried to have a look but seen nothing. I'm totally out of ideas as to where she could be. 

We're supposed to have friends coming to see the puppy this morning but if I can't find her I shall cancel as, if she is indoors, that will only cause her more stress. :Arghh


----------



## niamh123 (Nov 4, 2018)

Poor Bunty I hope you find her quickly:Kiss


----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)

How very awful! 
Poor Bunty and poor you! 
I very much hope you find her quickly.


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

Oh no. Ok, put tiny amounts of food down or a few treats everywhere and keep an eye open to see if she's had any. At least that will pinpoint which room she's in.
Any chance of using Toppy to seek her out. Would he smell her in a room and go searching if he couldn't see her? He might show unusual interest in somewhere she's hiding.
My recliner chair has a velcroed flap of material at the back which can be lifted up. Do yours? You could shine a torch in there (the one on your phone would do).
I don't like the thought of you being on your own while she's missing. Can you muster anyone she knows and trusts to help you?
Hope she turns up soon, I'll be keeping my fingers crossed she reveals herself before long. Come on Bunty, where are you hiding?


----------



## Psygon (Apr 24, 2013)

Oh no, I hope you find her :-(


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Oh no! Poor Bunty and poor you. Hope you find her soon. Will keep on checking in until you do find her


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

Oh no  I hope you find her soon.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Still no sign and there's not even a sound, no movement, no meowing.  OH has disturbed most things in the spare room and I'd expect her to run out if she was there. Have checked wardrobes, beds again, managed to look under the reclining chairs, but nothing. Been out in the garden and called but I would expect her to be sitting on the fence or something, that's assuming she found some way out of the garden. Even my OH is starting to worry.


----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)

Oh shit!
Bunty, give a meow, pleeeeaaaase!
Fingers firmly crossed!


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Please Bunty...come on show yourself.


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Being realistic, I think she'll stay dead quiet all day


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Cully said:


> Oh no. Ok, put tiny amounts of food down or a few treats everywhere and keep an eye open to see if she's had any. At least that will pinpoint which room she's in.
> Any chance of using Toppy to seek her out. Would he smell her in a room and go searching if he couldn't see her? He might show unusual interest in somewhere she's hiding.
> My recliner chair has a velcroed flap of material at the back which can be lifted up. Do yours? You could shine a torch in there (the one on your phone would do).
> I don't like the thought of you being on your own while she's missing. Can you muster anyone she knows and trusts to help you?
> Hope she turns up soon, I'll be keeping my fingers crossed she reveals herself before long. Come on Bunty, where are you hiding?


Toppy would be totally useless in search and rescue @Cully.

Bunty doesn't trust anyone other than me, not even OH so she wouldn't come to anyone. I'll put down the treats.


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Oh @Charity what a stressful morning! Poor Bunty, she is hiding and doing it very well. We have all had these moments when you just can not find them and suddenly they appear from some where.

Bunty can not have escaped the garden but If she has she will come back when she is hungry and all is quiet.

It's gonna be a long morning for you. X

Sending appearance vibes to Bunty xxxx


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

Oh, Bunty... 

Is there any way you can take Purdey out for an hour or two? It's amazing where cats can squeeze into if they really want to!

Just to reassure you, when my best friend got her service dog, her two cats took a few months to come around to the fact that the woof was a) nothing to be afraid of, and b) easy to put in it's place with a paw slap to the nose. They spent the first few weeks mainly hiding under the bed or out in the garden. Now the one remaining mog uses the dog as a pillow in the cooler months


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

Charity said:


> Toppy would be totally useless in search and rescue @Cully.
> 
> Bunty doesn't trust anyone other than me, not even OH so she wouldn't come to anyone.  I'll put down the treats.


I wasn't so much thinking search and rescue, more Toppy's curiosity getting the better of him. Bless him!
Pity we can't borrow one of ChaosCat's mice from Annie to entice Bunty out from hiding. Do she have an irresistable toy she might venture out for?
Did she actually eat breakfast? If not, hunger might lure her out so def try the treats/food.
Wish I could offer more help


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Oh Bunty  come on baby girl, don’t worry your mum so, please show yourself. I’m sorry she’s gone awol Charity, how dreadfully worrying for you and hubby and Toppy.


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

I’ve been remembering back to when my Lab was a puppy, Loulou disappeared and I was frantic thinking she had left. All day I searched for her, she was snoozing behind the curtains!


Come on Bunty, out you pop.

I’ll keep watching for updates x


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

She had a pick at her breakfast like she always does but she isn't really interested in food so that wouldn't be an enticement to come back. Both my OH and I are thinking now that she may have gone outside (don't you wish you could remember things like if the door was open or not etc.when its important) and gone over the back gate as the wheelie bin was right on the other side so she would have easily been able to jump down. She isn't used to the front of the house and the road. 

I honestly don't think there is anywhere else indoors where she could have gone and once it's quiet she would want to get back under the bed so would come out to look. 

She can be a super scared girl when she wants to be and nothing will entice her so I just have to let her appear in her own time. :Meh


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Anyway, here's the source of all the trouble this morning.

Yes, you! Peering between my jimjams









Last night she discovered the TV with moving pictures









Giving a hint its time for breakfast









And while we're frantically searching for Bunty, she's just nodded off


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

Oh no.... just catching up. Poor Bunty, poor you. I do hope if she’s hiding indoors she comes out of hiding real soon. If she’s gone over the fence hope she appears real soon.
Be safe Bunty girl

Ebony’s the same, she’s such a nervous girl, her go to hiding place is under the bed, I’ve got a few under bed storage boxes under there & she gets behind them & there she stays until she feels it safe to come out.

Come on Bunty come out of hiding xx


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

Charity said:


> Yes, you! Peeing between my jimjams


Uh-oh - hope that's a typo, or do you need a new rug as well?


----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)

Charity said:


> She had a pick at her breakfast like she always does but she isn't really interested in food so that wouldn't be an enticement to come back. Both my OH and I are thinking now that she may have gone outside (don't you wish you could remember things like if the door was open or not etc.when its important) and gone over the back gate as the wheelie bin was right on the other side so she would have easily been able to jump down. She isn't used to the front of the house and the road.
> 
> I honestly don't think there is anywhere else indoors where she could have gone and once it's quiet she would want to get back under the bed so would come out to look.
> 
> She can be a super scared girl when she wants to be and nothing will entice her so I just have to let her appear in her own time. :Meh


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Oh Bunty please come home! Charity wasn't there a section of cat proofing that Bunty used to get over near your OH's man cave? could she have got out there?
So worried


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

@Charity is that the side gate your referring too? Does that mean Bunty is out the front or just into next doors garden where George and Mildred are?

Come on Bunty come home sweetheart we are all worried x


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

Is there any point in alerting your neighbours to look out for her? Are there any parked cars she could be hiding under. They are attracted to warm engines. Could she be inside that wheelie bin, maybe if it was open and she jumped/ fell in.
Purdey looks angelic peeping out like that. Butter wouldn't melt eh!


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Jesthar said:


> Uh-oh - hope that's a typo, or do you need a new rug as well?


Yes it was, just noticed, thanks


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

She hasn't' been able to get over the catproofing to date though she has tried and failed because its much more difficult now and I can't think she would have been able to do it in the little time until we noticed she wasn't around. If anything, she would have just gone up the tree and sat on the shed roof.

None of the bins were open so she couldn't have gone inside them. Certainly hope not as the black one's been emptied this morning.

If she went out the front, she can get into the neighbours' garden and I'm hoping she might walk up to the next house up which would take her to the back garden where she used to like to go.

I've put down their lunch a bit early but that hasn't brought her out. We're taking Purdey out later so perhaps if its quiet, she will appear.


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Why don't you let OH take Purdey out on his own? Bunty might come out for you then


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

I completely missed this thread! 
Lab puppy?! OMG he needs his own thread in dog chat too!


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

I think it might be better if you go on your own to look for her without OH or the dog hun.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Soozi said:


> I think it might be better if you go on your own to look for her without OH or the dog hun.


I wasn't intending to go out and look for her at the moment @Soozi and certainly wouldn't take the dog. We are taking Purdey out for a short time to get her used to people, things etc. I'm hoping if its quiet, Bunty might come back inside then. Its possible, if she's out, she won't come back until teatime.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

O2.0 said:


> I completely missed this thread!
> Lab puppy?! OMG he needs his own thread in dog chat too!


I'll be over there sometime soon but haven't got round to it yet.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Charity said:


> I wasn't intending to go out and look for her at the moment @Soozi and certainly wouldn't take the dog. We are taking Purdey out for a short time to get her used to people, things etc. I'm hoping if its quiet, Bunty might come back inside then. Its possible, if she's out, she won't come back until teatime.


Oh sorry Hun! Misread your post. I hope she's back soon lovie! Is she still
On Zylkene? Is Toppy indoors atm?


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Soozi said:


> Oh sorry Hun! Misread your post. I hope she's back soon lovie! Is she still
> On Zylkene? Is Toppy indoors atm?


Yes, she's on Zylkene and I've got Beaphar calming plug-ins and spray on the go.

I've just spoken to my neighbour who said she hasn't seen her today but the other day she saw her climbing the netting and getting over into her garden and her neighbour's garden. :Jawdrop If that's the case, if she's done it once, she can do it again. That's the route she used to take to her old haunt when she stayed out all day. Not sure if that makes me feel better or not. :Meh


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

I think that's good @Charity, you know she knows her way back from that route.

Isn't she a little monkey climbing all that netting!

Poor you, you have had a stressful time lately. Xx


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

Oh Bunty I hope you make an appearance soon!

Willow was always nervous and would disappear outside when we had visitors (especially my ex's family who brought their dog with them which they trained/encouraged to chase cats). But within just a few minutes of them leaving she'd appear... (she was well used to going outside and there were plenty of outside places she could hide and probably keep watch...)


Hannah


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

So sad to hear this C.

I really think Mr C should take Purdey out for a few hours but you stay home and see if she appears. She could very well be in the house somewhere. If you go as well and she does appear she’s only going to hide again when the dog comes in. At least if you see her and she has some food you know she is ok.


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

Sorry to hear @Charity but it is still early days.

You guys sound a bit worn out, as is common with new puppy parents.

Maybe, get a dog walker for a few times per week to give yourselves a break and have time at home with the kittys without Purdy, as she will have alone time with you on walks.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

At the moment she can't go out for walks until she's had her all her vaccinations.so it isn't practical for OH to take her out for hours. This is only the first week after all so we have to expect some problems, I'm sure everyone else who gets a puppy has them. A friend of ours has just also got a slightly older puppy and his cats aren't happy with the situation either. Toppy is getting more used to Purdey which is one good thing. We know Bunty has always had this hankering to go walkabout and is a right Houdini so this has just given her the push she has needed. I'm 98% certain she isn't in the house HB.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

SHE'S HOME!! SIGH OF RELIEF EVERYONE 

I've just seen her jumping over the cat netting from next door. She's very skittish now and wouldn't come in when I called so I sent Toppy outside and they greeted each other enthusiastically and she was rolling about on the ground. OH took Purdey out to the car and I sat down and waited and, after a minute or two, she decided to come in. Door shut quick! She's had her tea and gone up into her tower bed. 

OH is trying to suggest ways of adjusting the netting for the umpteenth time and I feel like saying "don't bother, she'll beat us whatever we do". My only real worry about her going next door, of course, is the two cats. I don't know if she waits until she thinks they aren't about. Oh well....until next time. Happy for now anyway :Joyful.


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

You’re doing everything right, for the kitties & for Purdey.
Bunty likes to take herself off for a while, she’ll be ok.
It’s still very early days, I remember when I introduced Lady dog to Ebony, Ebony hid under the bed for days, only coming out to eat. Then it sort of happened overnight, Ebony suddenly accepted Lady as family.
Come on Bunty, come home now, Purdey just wants to be friends, she doesn’t want to hurt you xx

Edit: just seen your update
Yay good girl Bunty xx


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Oh thank God for that! Phew! xxx


----------



## MissyfromMice (Jul 21, 2018)

Charity said:


> SHE'S HOME!! SIGH OF RELIEF EVERYONE
> 
> I've just seen her jumping over the cat netting from next door. She's very skittish now and wouldn't come in when I called so I sent Toppy outside and they greeted each other enthusiastically and she was rolling about on the ground. OH took Purdey out to the car and I sat down and waited and, after a minute or two, she decided to come in. Door shut quick! She's had her tea and gone up into her tower bed.
> 
> OH is trying to suggest ways of adjusting the netting for the umpteenth time and I feel like saying "don't bother, she'll beat us whatever we do". My only real worry about her going next door, of course, is the two cats. I don't know if she waits until she thinks they aren't about. Oh well....until next time. Happy for now anyway :Joyful.


:Happy:Happy:Happy


----------



## Trixie1 (Sep 14, 2010)

Thank goodness she’s home! what a relief! and well done Toppy for helping to bring her home! x


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

Phew!


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Been checking this thread all day, so pleased the wanderer has returned!


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Welcome Home Bunty!!!!:Joyful:Joyful:Joyful


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

Yay, brilliant news. The good thing is that she seems to have sensed she is stressed around Purdey but did the sensible thing, as far as she was concerned, which was to take herself off to where she felt safe and could de-stress.
That was a good move sending Toppy out with the red carpet.
This behaviour could go on for some time I think, but as long as she feels coming home is her best option then that's what she'll do. Meanwhile you will be worrying all the time wondering if she will come 'this time'.
She doesn't wear a collar does she? I was thinking of a catcam. At least you would know where she was if you got one that communicates with your devices.
Really hoping this doesn't go on for too long and she starts to accept the furry black pudding as her pal, if a bit exhuberant!
So relieved for you.:Joyful


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Oh thank heavens she's home.

Thinking about what Cully said ^^^ what about one of those loc8tor collars (do they still do them). Where you have a tag which beeps in proximity and direction?

It might be worth it as a temporary measure until she feels more settled with Purdey. You can even use it if she's hiding in the house!!

ETA
Loc8tor Tabcat Pack Tracker - Wireless Cat Kitten Pet Tracking Device, More accurate than GPS https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B01HGWL4PY/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_i_8I8cDbHCCBWCZ


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Of course she returned  Bunty knows which side her bread is buttered.

Having done it all ways I definitely think it's harder for adult cats to except puppies than it is for adult dogs to except kittens! You can control dogs and train an adult dog but no way will an adult cat be trained.

It really is time. No puppy or cats could have more devoted parents than Mr & Mrs @Charity.

After doing it too many times, dog cat, cat dog, dogs kitten, dogs kittens, dogs, cats puppy etc etc when we had Phoebe aka Duracell who was 5 months old, so not an innocent puppy nor an adult trained dog I decided I didn't need to be splitting my self in half and become a neurotic mess. So I just plonked Phoebe in the kitchen and put up a huge baby gate across the kitchen so the cats could decide. Loulou would sit one side and stare at Phoebe for ages then she decided I need my food more than be bothered by you, so she jumped the gate, as soon as Duracell moved Loulou flew at her, Phoebe stopped in her tracks and that was one cat sorted.
Libby stayed up high on work tops for a few weeks. 
Lottie just jumped over within 5 mins of meeting Phoebe, yes Phoebe chased her and Lottie ran  wow Phoebe loved that game, so I attached Phoebe to me via a lead. Oh how the tables turned, Lottie loved that game! She knew the exact distance she could dare to get close without being at risk.
Phoebe is now 1 year 2 months old and believe me, the cats control this house, yes they occasionally have chase but the cats remember and chase her back!

It will all work out


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Thanks everyone.

I'm afraid a collar of any kind is a no no. Tried it once and she went mad. Actually I feel a sort of relief that she can get out again (sounds daft I know) but then I know she is happier than being confined. I'm sure it will come right in the end but, at the moment, there are a lot of stresses attached to having a new puppy as some of you know, not getting enough sleep, watching their every move when they have their hyper hours etc. All they want to do is chew and bite everything. Once things calm down a bit, hopefully it won't be so bad.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Glad to hear Bunty is home.

Re advice for Purdey, dog chat is full of knowledgable people and we love puppy pictures, there are also a few people with dogs and cats who could give advice if you want it re introducing a puppy to cats.

@Jamesgoeswalkies is an expert on Labradors


----------



## Trixie1 (Sep 14, 2010)

@Charity If anyone can make this work you can! good night sleep tonight for everybody in the Mr & Mrs Toppy and Purdey's house will do you all the world of good! Fingers crossed!!x


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

ForestWomble said:


> Glad to hear Bunty is home.
> 
> Re advice for Purdey, dog chat is full of knowledgable people and we love puppy pictures, there are also a few people with dogs and cats who could give advice if you want it re introducing a puppy to cats.
> 
> @Jamesgoeswalkies is an expert on Labradors


Thank you, I've been reading some of @Jamesgoeswalkies advice already. I'll be over soon


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

First I am so delighted that Bunty is home  Good boy Toppy being the welcoming committee too. 

I think a CatCam (or six!) is a good idea. We have so many cameras around which help me with my "not going totally bonkers" thing when we aren't at home - and also when we are if he decides to do his hop over the fence, I can at least see when he's gone and in which direction. 

Sleep well Bunty, after all your adventures. Sleep well too the rest of the family, who are so pleased you are home.


----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)

So relieved!


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

@ForestWomble be gone you evil temptress! There are enough dogs and puppies in your neck of the woods, leave us Purdey. She Is Ours


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

I have popped over to Dog Chat, hopefully, so I can get some words of wisdom but, fear not, I shall not desert here. 

For those who suggested a good night's sleep, puppies don't let you sleep. I was up at 1.30 and again at 4.15 at which time I decided to stay up. That started the cats meowing loudly which then got my bleary eyed OH out of bed as well. Don't you just love having pets.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Oh dear @Charity (though to be fair Oscar wakes us before 4:45 most mornings...I never thought I'd say it but roll on winter when he doesn't!). Sleep? Isn't having a puppy like having a baby?

Hope Bunty is okay today too xx


----------



## niamh123 (Nov 4, 2018)

Thank goodness she's home


----------



## Tuxedo2002 (May 9, 2019)

Charity said:


> I'm really excited to announce that in just over two weeks time, we shall be welcoming a new furry edition to our family. Well, OH and I will, I'm not sure about Bunty and Toppy. They know something is afoot as there has been a lot of activity and moving things around over the last couple of weeks to make way for the new arrival. Bunty and Toppy have had their night time accommodation upgraded from the kitchen to the two front rooms which they have taken to very well.
> 
> So, without further ado, meet Purdey, who will be the junior member of the household.
> 
> ...


In Ireland purdey is another name of a potato


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

Tuxedo2002 said:


> In Ireland purdey is another name of a potato


And your point is.............?


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Tuxedo2002 said:


> In Ireland purdey is another name of a potato


And to think we chose it because it means pretty, so, she's a pretty potato


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Bunty's gone AWOL again this morning but at least I know she is back to her old habits. I went out with her in the hope it would keep her in the garden and she'd come back in with me but freedom beckoned once again. I watched her jump over the netting and just about safely land on the top of the fence, she's amazing. As the netting is attached to where she has to land, there is no margin for error. I think she did meet one of the cats next door on the way, at least I could see him from our kitchen door just after she went but I didn't hear any nasty noises. Don't suppose we'll see her again until teatime now.


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

Charity said:


> Bunty's gone AWOL again this morning but at least I know she is back to her old habits. I went out with her in the hope it would keep her in the garden and she'd come back in with me but freedom beckoned once again. I watched her jump over the netting and just about safely land on the top of the fence, she's amazing. As the netting is attached to where she has to land, there is no margin for error. I think she did meet one of the cats next door on the way, at least I could see him from our kitchen door just after she went but I didn't hear any nasty noises. Don't suppose we'll see her again until teatime now.


It's obviously what she's happiest doing at the moment to avoid stress. At least you feel more reassured she'll be back later so perhaps will be able to relax more.
Hopefully once Purdey has learnt a few essential good puppy manners Bunty won't feel so threatened and will be more comfortable around her.
Hope you have a good day today.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Cully said:


> It's obviously what she's happiest doing at the moment to avoid stress. At least you feel more reassured she'll be back later so perhaps will be able to relax more.
> Hopefully once Purdey has learnt a few essential good puppy manners Bunty won't feel so threatened and will be more comfortable around her.
> Hope you have a good day today.


Thanks @Cully. Yes, that's my thinking exactly.

This gives you an idea of the length and height she has to jump to get over the netting. The end poles were made vertical rather than L shaped a while back to stop her being able to do this. As you can see, the netting is attached to the fence so landing on the top is some feat You wouldn't believe it was possible. :Jawdrop








T


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

I guess now she knows she can do it they'll be no stopping her... 

It is both a big leap and a small gap! Gotta respect the skill involved...


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Where there is a will there is a way but goodness me Bunty that is very clever.

I agree @Charity let her do her own thing, she has done it before even without PRETTY Purdey 

Things will settle and as the days go by and Purdey settles and learns some manners Bunty will settle too!

The early morning thing drove me mad too, black out blinds were my best friends!

One day you will look back and laugh.............. hysterically :Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

Charity said:


> Thanks @Cully. Yes, that's my thinking exactly.
> 
> This gives you an idea of the length and height she has to jump to get over the netting. The end poles were made vertical rather than L shaped a while back to stop her being able to do this. As you can see, the netting is attached to the fence so landing on the top is some feat You wouldn't believe it was possible. :Jawdrop
> 
> ...


Wow! I've often watched Misty in her decision making when attempting a precarious jump, although nothing like the one Bunty makes! It always amazes me how they sit for ages just weighing up the best way to go about it, you can almost hear the cogs turning in their very clever heads. Bunty must have originally spent a long time making her calculations, and has now practiced it so often she has it down to a T. 
Sometimes they can be too clever for their own good. Well done Bunty for perfecting your super stunt. But we really wish you wouldn't do it at all so please hurry and make friends with Purdey, even if it means giving her a few nose bops to assist her training.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

ewelsh said:


> Where there is a will there is a way but goodness me Bunty that is very clever.
> 
> I agree @Charity let her do her own thing, she has done it before even without PRETTY Purdey
> 
> ...


That'll be in my padded cell in the funny farm no doubt? 



Cully said:


> Wow! I've often watched Misty in her decision making when attempting a precarious jump, although nothing like the one Bunty makes! It always amazes me how they sit for ages just weighing up the best way to go about it, you can almost hear the cogs turning in their very clever heads. Bunty must have originally spent a long time making her calculations, and has now practiced it so often she has it down to a T.
> Sometimes they can be too clever for their own good. Well done Bunty for perfecting your super stunt. But we really wish you wouldn't do it at all so please hurry and make friends with Purdey, even if it means giving her a few nose bops to assist her training.


I certainly wish she wouldn't do it. She can't land in a balanced way so she sways back and forth clinging on for dear life until she rights herself. Heart in mouth me.  I think my OH is thinking about somehow lowering the netting to make it safer for her but then that no doubt means cats on the other side will, once again, be able to jump over onto the shed. I'm not sure who is to blame, Bunty for being such a wild and persistent little blighter or my OH for erecting the damn shed in the first place which is the cause of all the trouble. And, before you ask, no he wouldn't remove it. :Banghead


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Charity said:


> Thanks @Cully. Yes, that's my thinking exactly.
> 
> This gives you an idea of the length and height she has to jump to get over the netting. The end poles were made vertical rather than L shaped a while back to stop her being able to do this. As you can see, the netting is attached to the fence so landing on the top is some feat You wouldn't believe it was possible. :Jawdrop
> 
> ...


Wow! She'll give CC's Annie a run for her money!


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

Charity said:


> That'll be in my padded cell in the funny farm no doubt?
> 
> I certainly wish she wouldn't do it. She can't land in a balanced way so she sways back and forth clinging on for dear life until she rights herself. Heart in mouth me.  I think my OH is thinking about somehow lowering the netting to make it safer for her but then that no doubt means cats on the other side will, once again, be able to jump over onto the shed. I'm not sure who is to blame, Bunty for being such a wild and persistent little blighter or my OH for erecting the damn shed in the first place which is the cause of all the trouble. And, before you ask, no he wouldn't remove it. :Banghead


TBH I expect she would find another way eventually. Personally I'd rather the devil I know!


----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)

SbanR said:


> Wow! She'll give CC's Annie a run for her money!


Those black and white ladies are clearly a class of their own!


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

Has Bunty come home for tea yet?
Hope Toppy’s been ok with Purdey today
I do think things will settle down & all will be well once Bunty, Toppy & Purdey get used to each other & Purdey learns some manners & is calm around the kitties.
It’s very early days still xx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Very much hope Bunty is home - it’s a long time since 8 this morning!


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Yes, she kindly obliged and came home at lunchtime. Since then she's been under my bed. Toppy is weird, he never uses the catflap to come in, he always waits until you open the door. Yet, yesterday and today he's been coming in by himself. What's that about? He only reacts when Purdey comes towards him.

We took Purdey into town today. She was fine until we had to stand at the railway gates and she didn't like the noise of the train at all.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Bunty was ready to go off for the day at 5.30 this morning but when she got on the shed roof there was obviously one of next door's cats in their garden. She sat watching for about 20 minutes then got fed up and came indoors. She's now under my bed. She couldn't have chosen a worst pathway if she tried but, of course, in her mind, she was there first which is true.


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Charity said:


> Bunty was ready to go off for the day at 5.30 this morning but when she got on the shed roof there was obviously one of next door's cats in their garden. She sat watching for about 20 minutes then got fed up and came indoors. She's now under my bed. She couldn't have chosen a worst pathway if she tried but, of course, in her mind, she was there first which is true.


Well even with Purdey being here she still knows home is best!
Harley was brought up with a huge black and white cat...she's obviously forgotten this. She was invited round to my friend's house whose cat is okish with dogs in the house, and will retreat upstairs or make sure the dog knows she's boss..cat approaches Harley with large saucer eyes..owner tells cat she's only little no swiping...cat runs out the room and Harley did the most pathetic growl although sounded more like her play growl...
She's a gorgeous friendly cat and who loves being with people!


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

I wish Bunty was a gorgeous, friendly cat, well she is the first, not the second. She's come in and out this morning two or three times, the neighbours will be outside today so she's decided to stay put. She's now out in the garden with Toppy on our top patio, that's about as far from the house as she can get. Purdey's asleep in her crate. I've got a lousy cold today and got no energy for chasing pups so OH will have to step up today.


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Poor @Charity your tired from lack of sleep and have been stressed. Yes leave him indoors to deal with it all, ok it won't be done the way you like things done BUT let him do it and you sit warm and quiet today.

Here's another hug


----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)

I hope you get better quickly- summer colds are so much worse than winter ones! And I hope Bunty will start to relax *soon*.
Fingers crossed all the time.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Bunty came in through the catflap about half an hour ago,, got a bit panicky when she realised the kitchen door was shut so I opened it and off she shot. I thought she had gone under the bed as usual but I've just come into the living room and there she is, with Toppy, having a wash and a sit down in the window. :Smuggrin


----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)

That’s great news!
I absolutely adore her strict, superior look.


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

That's more positive :Cat hopefully this is a sign she's feeling less worried now.

Hope you feel better soon @Charity x


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

What wonderful progress. That's Bunty telling you off for shutting that kitchen door.
Hope you kick this cold soon Charity


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

That is such a good sign! Good girl Bunty x


----------



## Trixie1 (Sep 14, 2010)

@Charity That's brilliant news! lovely to see them both looking so relaxed! Get well soon.x


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

Definitely a good sign she's beginning to accept things now. She looks very relaxed. It's probably a lot to do with Toppy's laid back attitude and her trust in him.
Hope you feel better v soon Charity, I dare say the stress of having a Houdini around hasn't helped.
Puppy cuddles are amazing at making you feel better, so take three a day until symptoms subside.


----------



## Jannor (Oct 26, 2013)

Will they go in their run while it's nice Charity? Hopefully they'd feel safe from Purdey in there.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Jannor said:


> Will they go in their run while it's nice Charity? Hopefully they'd feel safe from Purdey in there.


Sadly not as the window to the run is right next to Purdey's crate.....not my idea


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Charity said:


> Sadly not as the window to the run is right next to Purdey's crate.....not my idea


Could you suggest nicely to OH to move Purdey's Crate just to see if it helps Bunty get to the run? 
Wish you better hun! You're probably run down from being run ragged! xxx


----------



## Jannor (Oct 26, 2013)

Charity said:


> Sadly not as the window to the run is right next to Purdey's crate.....not my idea


oh dear .... would they settle if you put them into it from outside? With some hiding places, ie cardboard around it, den type beds etc?

they could watch Purdey while "hiding"


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Toppy's getting a bit braver but keeping a watchful eye


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

That's encouraging. Wheres Bunty hanging out today?


----------



## Trixie1 (Sep 14, 2010)

Charity said:


> Toppy's getting a bit braver but keeping a watchful eye
> 
> View attachment 408022


Good boy Toppy! Think it helps him being able to go higher up! Hopefully Bunty will follow soon.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Cully said:


> That's encouraging. Wheres Bunty hanging out today?


Under the bed today


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

Charity said:


> Under the bed today


Yes but she hasn't gone AWOL, so must feel easier about being home. That's a plus


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Awww Toppy! I bet he's thinking "My god you are one ugly cat!" :CatHas Bunty done the off again today? XXX
Are you feeling better?


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Bunty's had one of her 'I von't to be alone' days today though she's just surfaced. We had to laugh at Toppy's face in the garden watching Purdey, it was saying 'you stupid creature'. Feeling a bit more lively than yesterday thanks @Soozi though still sneezing. Purdey's getting attached to us, she loves a cuddle.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Charity said:


> Bunty's had one of her 'I von't to be alone' days today though she's just surfaced. We had to laugh at Toppy's face in the garden watching Purdey, it was saying 'you stupid creature'. Feeling a bit more lively than yesterday thanks @Soozi though still sneezing. Purdey's getting attached to us, she loves a cuddle.
> 
> View attachment 408052


Awww Purdey she's getting attached cos you've got puppy mug written on your forehead! Lol! Glad you're feeling a bit better hun! xxx


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

Charity said:


> Bunty's had one of her 'I von't to be alone' days today though she's just surfaced. We had to laugh at Toppy's face in the garden watching Purdey, it was saying 'you stupid creature'. Feeling a bit more lively than yesterday thanks @Soozi though still sneezing. Purdey's getting attached to us, she loves a cuddle.
> 
> View attachment 408052


Aww Purdey, how cute is that?
I'd love to see a similar photo in 12 months. I doubt she'd fit so comfortably on a lap then so make the most of it. But knowing Labs, size won't stop her trying.


----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)

Snuggly Purdey!

Bunty, I count on you to accommodate quickly, because it doesn’t look like Purdey will be disposed of again.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Thing are getting better day by day. A friend came to see Purdey this morning so Bunty went into hiding for a while but once she had gone, I managed to entice her to go outside via the bedroom window, thus avoiding the kitchen. Toppy had already gone out. Then after about 15 minutes they both wanted to come in which isn't such a problem when Purdey is fast asleep so they came via the back door. Then they both had a lovely relaxing zoom-grooming session which they like and have now gone to sleep and not even my frantic coughing is waking them.


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

Charity said:


> Thing are getting better day by day. A friend came to see Purdey this morning so Bunty went into hiding for a while but once she had gone, I managed to entice her to go outside via the bedroom window, thus avoiding the kitchen. Toppy had already gone out. Then after about 15 minutes they both wanted to come in which isn't such a problem when Purdey is fast asleep so they came via the back door. Then they both had a lovely relaxing zoom-grooming session which they like and have now gone to sleep and not even my frantic coughing is waking them.
> 
> View attachment 408180
> 
> ...


So pleased things are gradually progressing. They look really chilled out.
Hope you can shift that cough, are you taking anything for it?


----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)

Good news re the cats, less good re your cough. 
Get well soon!


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

That is really good news! I can imagine you’ve been worrying a bit about Bunty but it looks like she’s gradually coming to terms with the situation. 
Cold settled on the chest hun??? Wish you better. xxx


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

Charity said:


> Thing are getting better day by day. A friend came to see Purdey this morning so Bunty went into hiding for a while but once she had gone, I managed to entice her to go outside via the bedroom window, thus avoiding the kitchen. Toppy had already gone out. Then after about 15 minutes they both wanted to come in which isn't such a problem when Purdey is fast asleep so they came via the back door. Then they both had a lovely relaxing zoom-grooming session which they like and have now gone to sleep and not even my frantic coughing is waking them.
> 
> View attachment 408180
> 
> ...


Oh I'm so pleased, such good progress. 
Well done Toppy & Bunty, see Purdey isn't that bad, is she.
Sending you get well soon vibes xx


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Thank you all. Its not a chest cough (yet), its one of those tickley ones in the throat. I always suffer with sinisitus when I've had a cold and I'm taking the tablets, well cough sweeties anyway.


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Fingers crossed progress continues with Bunty, and Toppy of course.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Relaxing on the bed tonight rather than under it


----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)

Charity said:


> Relaxing on the bed tonight rather than under it
> 
> View attachment 408196


So much better! Good girl, Bunty. Show them who's the boss!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

So glad things seem to be improving - it’s lovely to see Bunty our and about.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I'm so glad to see this Charity, what a brave girl you are Bunty. Make sure they all know who is the boss


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

Charity said:


> Relaxing on the bed tonight rather than under it
> 
> View attachment 408196


Good girl Bunty, you stand your ground.


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

Charity said:


> Thank you all. Its not a chest cough (yet), its one of those tickley ones in the throat. I always suffer with sinisitus when I've had a cold and I'm taking the tablets, well cough sweeties anyway.


sorry to hear you're 'under the weather' @Charity - I always get those tickly sinus related coughs too and I've found that the best cough pastilles and/or cough syrup is Broncho Stop - it really does treat all types of cough effectively .


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

I'm with you @Bertie'sMum on the BronchoStop - though I hate thyme and it really is the most revolting tasting thing! Works the best of any cough syrup I've ever had though. I hope you feel better soon, Charity.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Thank you both, I've not tried BronchoStop. I find Olbas pastilles brilliant for clearing the nose, though they taste vile but you get used to them and they are better than the oil, and Jakemans sweets good for sore throat and cough.


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

I like thyme but I don't like Bronchostop, however Jakemans are very good, and for syrup I like Covonia or Unicough (tastes of chocolate!)


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

How have things been today @Charity
Hoping all is well & you're starting to feel better xx


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Not too bad thanks @ebonycat though I've got a very sore nose. 

Things have been fairly good with the pets today. Both Bunty and Toppy came in from outside and Purdey just sat on the floor watching them when they came in the door and went into the hall, she didn't try to approach them.  Bunty's been sleeping in the living room. We went out with Purdey this afternoon and when I came home, Bunty was waiting in the hall and she saw her in my arms but looked startled but she didn't run away. Every day in every way...….


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

Charity said:


> Not too bad thanks @ebonycat though I've got a very sore nose.
> 
> Things have been fairly good with the pets today. Both Bunty and Toppy came in from outside and Purdey just sat on the floor watching them when they came in the door and went into the hall, she didn't try to approach them.  Bunty's been sleeping in the living room. We went out with Purdey this afternoon and when I came home, Bunty was waiting in the hall and she saw her in my arms but looked startled but she didn't run away. Every day in every way...….


Hope you feel better today & your sore nose heals

Yay
Good girl Purdey, the puddy cats will be your friends if you are nice & calm around them
Well done Bunty & Toppy both of you are doing so well & such brave kitties
If we had a love button on here I'd press it  x


----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)

How are things in the @Charity household? How is my friend Bunty doing?


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

Morning, I’m another one wondering how things are with Bunty, Toppy & Purdey
Hoping all is still going well xx


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Wel!, here she is with me in bed this morning, she hasn't done this for a long time. She is getting more relaxed. Yesterday we were out for several hours so she had some nice quiet time with no dog. I'm letting her go outside through the bedroom window rather than the kitchen which helps too.










Purdey was invited to a reunion with two of her sisters yesterday and a great time was had by all. They totally wore themselves out and slept for hours afterwards. Will add a few photos later.


----------



## Mrs Funkin (Mar 12, 2018)

Oh good morning Bunty  so glad you are relaxing a little, paws crossed it continues like this. Hope you enjoy the sunshine today but preferably not over the fence please, worrying your Mum!

So pleased to read this @Charity - have a good day.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Purdey meets up with her sisters. They went for a walk and ate sheep poo....yum or yuck depending on your point of view :Yuck, played in a paddling pool and otherwise beat each other up. She's in the pink spotty collar


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Bunty darling you are finally learning, that the big black blob will not harm you! Clever girl. Good move @Charity allowing access through bedroom window. It all takes time. One year from now you will all be in the same room.

Awww Purdey beautiful photos, I love to see puppies play.


----------



## Trixie1 (Sep 14, 2010)

@Charity Oh Yuck!! Sheeps poo!! Could think of nicer things to be snacking on!! Great to see her playing with her sisters. Looks like they're having loads of fun!


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

Trixie1 said:


> @Charity Oh Yuck!! Sheeps poo!! Could think of nicer things to be snacking on!! Great to see her playing with her sisters. Looks like they're having loads of fun!


Reminds me of taking my dogs across a park which had rabbits. Did they chase them? No, but they enjoyed snacking on the little Malteser treats:Yuck


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

I've only just caught up with your update @Charity. Sorry to hear you have felt unwell. Great news that Bunty is starting to accept Purdey. From my experience it doesn't take long for the fur family to accept each other. Lovely pictures of Purdey and her siblings playing. I love seeing puppies play.

Viv xx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Aww so happy Bunty has been back on the bed!!! Hope she keeps it up now.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

What a night. Just before bed, Purdey decided she'd have a snack so chose the memory stick which I inadvertently left on the sofa next to me. . Thankfully, I saw her and, my brain, working for once, realised what she had got hold of. I heard the sound of metal on teeth but managed to get it out of her mouth just in time, undamaged. Imagine swallowing what is a photo album of your good self. 

She slept for a good two hours before bedtime without a peep which, with hindsight wasn't a good idea. Put her to bed, lights out and off to bed I went. Five minutes later, whining of great proportions could be heard. This woke my OH. They say to ignore it so we did for about ten minutes then, fearing we could still be listening to it half an hour later, I got up. She was up so I guided her back to her bed and left her. Two minutes later, up it starts again. I was also thinking 'hope this isn't keeping the cats awake'. Waited and waited but it got, louder, shriller and yappier. Now I know this is against the doggie rules but you'll do almost anything when you want a good kip so I got up, dressing gown on and went and sat in the kitchen without speaking to her. Almost immediately the yelling stopped. So, here I've stayed all night.

She was very restless and managed to ruck up her vet bed so was mostly sleeping on the crate tray and her nails kept making a grating sound as she tossed and turned.  i got a bit worried a couple of times as her body made frantic jerky movements and I wondered if she was having a fit. She didn't get up all night which isn't usual and makes you think, therefore, something must be amiss so at 4.20 I decided to try and wake her up. Nope, she just kept on slumbering. Eventually, just before 5.00 she decided to stir. She eventually half dragged herself out of her crate so I took her out for a wee then, once indoors, she was promptly sick on tbe floor. :Vomit Cleared that up while she constantly tried to grab the kitchen towel.

Then she decided to revert to type, the red mist, as I call it, came over her and for the next 20 minutes she tried to bite any part of me or my clothing she could get her teeth into. After that she decides its time for another early morning snooze and is now fast asleep. While, I am flippin' not! :Rage. The joys of puppyhood and I still love cats best. :Cat


----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)

Charity said:


> What a night. Just before bed, Purdey decided she'd have a snack so chose the memory stick which I inadvertently left on the sofa next to me. . Thankfully, I saw her and, my brain, working for once, realised what she had got hold of. I heard the sound of metal on teeth but managed to get it out of her mouth just in time, undamaged. Imagine swallowing what is a photo album of your good self.
> 
> She slept for a good two hours before bedtime without a peep which, with hindsight wasn't a good idea. Put her to bed, lights out and off to bed I went. Five minutes later, whining of great proportions could be heard. This woke my OH. They say to ignore it so we did for about ten minutes then, fearing we could still be listening to it half an hour later, I got up. She was up so I guided her back to her bed and left her. Two minutes later, up it starts again. I was also thinking 'hope this isn't keeping the cats awake'. Waited and waited but it got, louder, shriller and yappier. Now I know this is against the doggie rules but you'll do almost anything when you want a good kip so I got up, dressing gown on and went and sat in the kitchen without speaking to her. Almost immediately the yelling stopped. So, here I've stayed all night.
> 
> ...


Argh! What a night! 
Had I ever been tempted to adopt a puppy this would have put me off.
Hope you get some sorely needed rest during the day.


----------



## Trixie1 (Sep 14, 2010)

@Charity Oh my word!! What a night!! Good that you managed to stop her eating the memory stick in time!! I too hope you have a more relaxing day!! and a better night tonight. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

I hit “like” to be be supportive... (then realised it may come across wrong) 

I think I’ll stick to the animals I know! Hope Purdy’s sickness is nothing too serious. 

Hannah


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

I hope this sickness bit was just a reaction to overdose of sheep poo snacks and poor doggy feels better, so does you...
Poor Bunty probably wonders why did you decide to punish yourself ( and them) ... that way....

But tell her in no time ( like two - three years) she will have a wonderful, sensible companion where Purdey matures...


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

Poor baby is probably teething and in pain so was needing some reassuring company, especially if she had tummy ache too. I'm sure she felt much less afraid knowing you were by her side.
I do sympathise with the sleepless night though. Unfortunately it goes with the territory but will get better. Hope tonight is much better for you all. Any chance you can grab 40 winks today?


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

I love how Purdey sleeps so well, and as a normal pet owner we are the ones wide awake thinking oh they'll be up in a short while!

I can't comment to be honest Harley is on our bed so sleeps soundly although there is the occassional play session between her and Eevee or her and Stan that happens as soon as the bedroom light goes off...and it seems to go on forever.

For what it's worth going downstairs, you did the right thing @Charity it's a shame you couldn't sleep at all.

So glad you got the memory stick off Purdey. These puppies will chew anything and everything in sight! Harley has a fetish for shoes and slippers and still any type of growing plant and she's already had a grassed seed lodged in her throat that needed removing.

Hope you have a good day with all the menagerie.


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Oh dear! You did the right thing getting up and not speaking. She was obviously feeling a little :Meh you being near would make her feel less anxious. 

If one of my girls is feeling :Meh I do exactly the same, it is tiring x


She must be teething, so eyes back of head as everything will cop it.  Lots of chews around 


Hope tonight is better! Xx


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

She's been absolutely fine today. She's been out in her paddling pool and racing about before it got too hot, now she's asleep. I think it might have been a combination of the heat, our kitchen is pretty hot, and the new kong biscuits she was given. We're just praying its not separation anxiety though why it should start up two weeks after she's been here ?? We will see whar happens tonight. 

Bunty's gone AWOL again today, let her out at about 7.30 and she disappeared.


----------



## Bertie'sMum (Mar 27, 2017)

@Charity - if it's any consolation Bertie's been disappearing for hours at a time too lately; I think the hot weather has something to do with it, he seems to think our neighbours' gardens are cooler than ours ! I know he'll be home again when he's hungry and I'm sure Bunty will be back when she is too


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Charity said:


> She's been absolutely fine today. She's been out in her paddling pool and racing about before it got too hot, now she's asleep. I think it might have been a combination of the heat, our kitchen is pretty hot, and the new kong biscuits she was given. We're just praying its not separation anxiety though why it should start up two weeks after she's been here ?? We will see whar happens tonight.
> 
> Bunty's gone AWOL again today, let her out at about 7.30 and she disappeared.


You can get sort of a honeymoon phase when you get a new puppy, or new dog. That at first all seems well but the more settled they become and confident then the more they go, actually am just going to let you know know that am a little bit anxious. There is no need to worry it will turn into full blown separation anxiety at all. It's just normal puppy/ new dog in unfamiliar surroundings finding their feet and gaining confidence


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

Oh wow what an eventful night, glad you were on the ball & was able to get stick off Purdey 
Hope you’ve managed to get a nap today
It’s been so very hot today, 
Bunty’s probably found somewhere cool to take a nap, she’ll be back for her dinner.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

ebonycat said:


> Oh wow what an eventful night, glad you were on the ball & was able to get stick off Purdey
> Hope you've managed to get a nap today
> It's been so very hot today,
> Bunty's probably found somewhere cool to take a nap, she'll be back for her dinner.


LOL, well I was having a cup of tea this afternoon and I half nodded off and spilt it all over my top and trousers!! The day can only get better


----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)

Charity said:


> LOL, well I was having a cup of tea this afternoon and I half nodded off and spilt it all over my top and trousers!! The day can only get better


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Is she back? 

I wonder if Purdey will end up in bed with Mr C lol?


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Haven't seen Bunty all day. There are lots of people in their gardens at the moment plus one of the cats next door is sitting on their shed and this is Bunty's return path so she won't come back unless her route is quiet, could be a while yet.


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Charity said:


> Haven't seen Bunty all day. There are lots of people in their gardens at the moment plus one of the cats next door is sitting on their shed and this is Bunty's return path so she won't come back unless her route is quiet, could be a while yet.


Hurry up Bunty and come home!


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

I'm sure you must be feeling a bit more confident about Bunty's return. After all, she was quite sensible the last time she went AWOL and came back in her own good time. They have no idea how worried we get!
Glad Purdey is settling in, in fact they all seem to be accepting each other slowly but surely. Any problems should just be minor hiccups.
Aw, hope your cuppa wasn't hot when you spilt it earlier.
The weather today has been enough to send any respectable cat seeking a cool place to rest, so Bunty's not alone.
Get an early night if you can, and if you can sleep in this heat of course.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Oh please come home Bunty. That’s an awful long time to stay away (it must be over 13 hours?)


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Is Bunty still awol?


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Yes, no sign yet. It's just starting to quieten down outside so I'm hoping she'll be home soon. Trying not to panic.


----------



## Trixie1 (Sep 14, 2010)

Sam’s just strolled in after being out since 8am!! Hopefully Bunty will make her way back home very soon too.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Charity is the neighbours cat still in her path?


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Its dark now so can't see anything. I've been out and called several times but nothing. Couldn't see the cats next door earlier. Now starting to worry. i can see another waking night ahead.


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Charity said:


> Its dark now so can't see anything. I've been out and called several times but nothing. Couldn't see the cats next door earlier. Now starting to worry. i can see another waking night ahead.


Oh no I was expecting her to have wandered home by now.

Am so sorry to be reading she hasn't returned home yet.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Oh hun! That’s worrying. Is it worth going out to look for her or stay put in the garden?


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

I would never see her and she wouldn't come even if I was calling her. I'm just going to have to wait it out.


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

Oh no, come on Bunty time to come home


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I keep checking - please please come home sweet girl x


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

I’m also just checking in to see if Bunty’s come home yet
Can’t sleep, have to be up in four hours 
Come home now Bunty, your slaves are so worried 
Sending come home vibes xx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Charity last seen 11:12

Hoping Bunty home and everyone ok,

Bit worried.


----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)

Oh no, I hope Bunty has come home hours ago!


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Thanks everyone. She came home at 2.30 a.m., quite hyper but very happy to see me and Toppy.  I've no doubt if I let her out today, we shall get something similar. I wouldn't mind if she would pop back now and again as, that was nineteen and a half hours, think that's a Bunty record. :Cat


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

Charity said:


> Thanks everyone. She came home at 2.30 a.m., quite hyper but very happy to see me and Toppy.  I've no doubt if I let her out today, we shall get something similar. I wouldn't mind if she would pop back now and again as, that was nineteen and a half hours, think that's a Bunty record. :Cat


Oh such a relief she's home, little minx x


----------



## Trixie1 (Sep 14, 2010)

Thank goodness she's home!!


----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)

Oh good, what a relief!


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Is Bunty a hunter Charity? Would she have fed herself on mice?


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

SbanR said:


> Is Bunty a hunter Charity? Would she have fed herself on mice?


I think she would but she did eat as soon as she got back indoors. I'm pretty sure if she spent the day in her hidey hole, wherever that is, with the amount of noise from people in their gardens yesterday because of the hot weather, she would have been too afraid to cross the gardens and waited until things were very quiet before coming back.

She was a stray in her previous life and she is a smart cookie so knows how to look after herself.


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

@Charity What a relief for you. She must have had a good reason to stay out such a long time, it must have been the threat of the neighbours cats. I can totally understand why she would prefer to stay hidden with so many people around. 
Poor you, all the worry and not much sleep.
Fingers crossed today is a better one.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Phew! I am so pleased Bunty came back eventually! It does sound as if she might have been laying low. I was getting worried she had got locked in somewhere. Sorry Hun you had another rough night! xxx


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

I decided in the end not to stay up but I sat up in bed and dozed off until I heard Bunty meowing. Purdey was very good last night and stayed asleep for six hours then, after a wee, went back to bed for another two so I did manage to sleep after 2.30 until 6.00 when I normally get up anyway. If only we had crystal balls so we knew not to worry beforehand. Bunty's not bothered about going out today, she resorted to her hidey hole under the bed for the moment.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Charity said:


> I decided in the end not to stay up but I sat up in bed and dozed off until I heard Bunty meowing. Purdey was very good last night and stayed asleep for six hours then, after a wee, went back to bed for another two so I did manage to sleep after 2.30 until 6.00 when I normally get up anyway. If only we had crystal balls so we knew not to worry beforehand. Bunty's not bothered about going out today, she resorted to her hidey hole under the bed for the moment.


Do you feel she's getting braver around Purdey now?


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Just catching up with this thread. So glad Bunty came home and and is in her hidey home at home today. Maybe she wasn't that keen how long she had to stay outside either! Fingers crossed no repeat of it again


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I am so relieved she came home. 

Don’t think I can go through that many more times lol!!

Maybe it’s an idea to keep her in when there are people around next door. 

She must have been ravenous.


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Honestly these pets!

If I went back through this thread over the years and counted how many times Loulou Libby Lottie or one of the pets made me frantic and had a penny each time I would be a millionaire by now!

The good part of Buntys disappearing acts is she does come home! I know this isn't helping your nerves BUT it's true.

All will settle in time. I used to give myself a 6 month aim every time I had a new introduction to the house, every time I reached it. The record being all 8 pets in one room around the fire.

Hang on in there @Charity

P.S Bunty darling just stay put in your garden there's a good girl x


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

huckybuck said:


> I am so relieved she came home.
> 
> Don't think I can go through that many more times lol!!
> 
> ...


Thing is at the time she goes out i.e. 7.00 a.m. it *is* quiet or she wouldn't go in the first place but by the time she wants to come home, barriers to getting home have arisen like cats next door sitting in their own garden and people out enjoying their gardens. I know wherever she goes is at least three doors up the road. So, she's trapped and has to wait until its quiet again, in her mind 2.30 a.m. :Banghead.

She's out now sitting looking out of the window. Time for her lunch.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Maybe breakfast lunch and dinner times could be altered to after she’s been out?


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

She hasn't wanted to go out at all today...strange girl.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Hopefully being stuck for so long yesterday has made her think twice C.


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Charity said:


> She hasn't wanted to go out at all today...strange girl.


I've found with mine, when they've snuck an illegal night out, the next day they're content to stay home and chill.


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Charity said:


> She hasn't wanted to go out at all today...strange girl.


I don't blame her...depending how far she went exploring it was really odd here with the heatwave. As it got hotter and hotter in the evening, then cooled, and am guessing coupled with being the weekend. We had fits and starts of BBQs and chatterings in gardens. Not the usual norm. I am guessing some held off eating later than norm due to the heat even though it was the weekend. So we would have noise, all died down the more noise, it all died down. I don't live where there is that many children to be honest, but it really was strange hearing all different types of genre of music. No one was that inconsiderate really could have been worse. I just thinks weeks of rain and being stuck in doors people just enjoyed themselves. 
I might have encouraged quite a lot for neighbours children to have a water fight! Their cat just watched and then went in the house! She was really restless though with the heat. First time I had seen her looking for shade and coolness rather than heat!


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

Evening
There’s not been an update on how things are going for a few days, I’m just been wondering how things are??
How’s Bunty, has she done anymore ‘out all day’ trips?
Are they getting braver around Purdey?
Hoping all is well
Hope there’s been no puppy blues & Purdey is doing well & house training is going well
xx


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

I hope @Charity hasn't defected to dog chat?!?!?


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Things are calming down a little. Bunty and Toppy are getting used to Purdey though still not in close proximity. Purdey's been a real pain this last week with lunging and biting but that's the frustration of not being able to use up all her energy. Yesterday, she went to visit her Mum and sister so Bunty and Toppy had a nice quiet day with the house all to themselves. We are now able to take Purdey out for walks near home where there aren't lots of other dogs and she's doing really well.

Toppy and Bunty have found it too hot today to do much other than sleep and wash. Purdy's been quite intrigued with what the washing machine is doing when its on..


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Soozi said:


> I hope @Charity hasn't defected to dog chat?!?!?


No, still here as you can see. I wouldn't dream of defecting. Only go to Dog Chat for advice occasionally.


----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)

Sounds like you’re all on a good way this week, glad to hear that!


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

How fast is Purdy growing???


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Charity said:


> No, still here as you can see. I wouldn't dream of defecting. Only go to Dog Chat for advice occasionally.


Just checking! Rofl!


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Willow_Warren said:


> How fast is Purdy growing???


Yes, she's getting gangly, long legs and big feet.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

A couple of nights ago, my OH forgot to lock Purdey's crate and halfway through the night, he got out of bed to go to the loo and made contact with something furry. She was sitting by the side of his bed.  You wouldn't think he would do it again would you. We have a reclining bed and, last night, he was lying in bed when he suddenly felt the upper half rising. He looked down and there was Purdey again and this time she was sitting on the bed remote control. :Hilarious Can't get the staff nowadays.


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Charity said:


> A couple of nights ago, my OH forgot to lock Purdey's crate and halfway through the night, he got out of bed to go to the loo and made contact with something furry. She was sitting by the side of his bed.  You wouldn't think he would do it again would you. We have a reclining bed and, last night, he was lying in bed when he suddenly felt the upper half rising. He looked down and there was Purdey again and this time she was sitting on the bed remote control. :Hilarious Can't get the staff nowadays.


Unless she's a very clever girl and has worked out how to open the crate?


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

Charity said:


> A couple of nights ago, my OH forgot to lock Purdey's crate and halfway through the night, he got out of bed to go to the loo and made contact with something furry. She was sitting by the side of his bed.  You wouldn't think he would do it again would you. We have a reclining bed and, last night, he was lying in bed when he suddenly felt the upper half rising. He looked down and there was Purdey again and this time she was sitting on the bed remote control. :Hilarious Can't get the staff nowadays.


Top marks Purdey. What else have you got that's controlled remotely? I would hide all of them from now on:Hilarious


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

Charity said:


> Things are calming down a little. Bunty and Toppy are getting used to Purdey though still not in close proximity. Purdey's been a real pain this last week with lunging and biting but that's the frustration of not being able to use up all her energy. Yesterday, she went to visit her Mum and sister so Bunty and Toppy had a nice quiet day with the house all to themselves. We are now able to take Purdey out for walks near home where there aren't lots of other dogs and she's doing really well.
> 
> Toppy and Bunty have found it too hot today to do much other than sleep and wash. Purdy's been quite intrigued with what the washing machine is doing when its on..
> 
> ...


So pleased all is going well & Toppy & Bunty are getting used to Purdey
Purdey is being a normal annoying puppy. Now you're able to walk her she should settle a bit. Puppy stages is very testing on our nerves & ourselves.
Love the pictures of her watching the washing machine :Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

Charity said:


> Yes, she's getting gangly, long legs and big feet.
> 
> View attachment 409256


Oh my she's growing so quickly.
My such a cute girl she is
Such large paws :Kiss:Kiss


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

Charity said:


> A couple of nights ago, my OH forgot to lock Purdey's crate and halfway through the night, he got out of bed to go to the loo and made contact with something furry. She was sitting by the side of his bed.  You wouldn't think he would do it again would you. We have a reclining bed and, last night, he was lying in bed when he suddenly felt the upper half rising. He looked down and there was Purdey again and this time she was sitting on the bed remote control. :Hilarious Can't get the staff nowadays.


:Hilarious:Hilarious This made me laugh :Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

One blessing in this saga is that Bunty's eating habits have changed completely. You know what a picky madam she was, now she eats nearly all of her meals. I can't put that down to Purdey's arrival, I think its because their food bowls have been moved from the kitchen which is busy and noisy to the spare room where she can eat in peace. She's much happier and relaxed these last few days too. She's quite happy staying indoors most of the time and going out just for short periods during the day or staying out a bit longer after her tea. Toppy, on the other hand, much prefers being outdoors when the weather is nice now once he's had his morning kip, otherwise he's happy indoors as well..

Bunty wasn't too pleased this morning as we had an intruder in the garden, her from next door. 


























.


----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)

That’s definitely good news, very glad that Bunty is more relaxed now and eating well.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Glad it’s all settling down for you all! Happy days!  xxx


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

Nice to hear how Bunty seems to be adjusting, especially the eating more.
I'm sure you're right about moving her food to a quieter area. Misty doesn't like the kitchen to eat for the same reason. Too busy!
Could be that she also senses there may be competition for her food supply now, so better eat while she can, even though Purdey is too well mannered to pinch it off her.


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

Excellent news


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

@Charity If this little pup can do this maybe Purdey can learn to Meow? Must have sound up!:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious
https://www.dropbox.com/s/08vx7b0vvkj1cjj/WhatsApp Video 2019-07-07 at 13.53.45.mp4?dl=0


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Soozi said:


> @Charity If this little pup can do this maybe Purdey can learn to Meow? Must have sound up!:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/08vx7b0vvkj1cjj/WhatsApp Video 2019-07-07 at 13.53.45.mp4?dl=0


:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious Oh, that is so cute. xx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

So pleased she’s settling down and eating well too!!


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

QUOTE="Cully, post: 1065461289, member: 1471821"]Top marks Purdey. What else have you got that's controlled remotely? I would hide all of them from now on:Hilarious[/QUOTE]


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

TriTri said:


> QUOTE="Cully, post: 1065461289, member: 1471821"]Top marks Purdey. What else have you got that's controlled remotely? I would hide all of them from now on:Hilarious



View attachment 409435
[/QUOTE]


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

It's going to be a stressful day today. Bunty and Toppy are at the vets later for their annual check up and vaccinations. Bunty's already on high alert. I've got to take them on my own as OH is staying home with Purdey. Not looking forward to it. :Nailbiting


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

Charity said:


> It's going to be a stressful day today. Bunty and Toppy are at the vets later for their annual check up and vaccinations. Bunty's already on high alert. I've got to take them on my own as OH is staying home with Purdey. Not looking forward to it. :Nailbiting


Good luck @Charity 
Hopefully Toppy & Bunty will be relaxed and get the thumbs up. :Cat:Cat


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

Charity said:


> It's going to be a stressful day today. Bunty and Toppy are at the vets later for their annual check up and vaccinations. Bunty's already on high alert. I've got to take them on my own as OH is staying home with Purdey. Not looking forward to it. :Nailbiting


Good luck, hope it all goes smoothly and they are both fit as fiddles. OH got off lightly, so should be a decent cuppa ready for when you get home then?


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Good luck for later hun! Hope all is good! I’d rather get up and go early can’t stand the waiting around. They defo know we are anxious and look very wary. Lol xxx


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Bunty's hiding behind the sofa. I'm sure there will be issues with teeth as Toppy's was mentioned before.


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

Good luck, I hope it’s as stress free as possible, Ebony’s like Bunty, she hides under the bed as soon as she sees the carrier come out (even if it isn’t for her).
I’ll be keeping all paws crossed that everything goes well xx


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

ebonycat said:


> Good luck, I hope it's as stress free as possible, Ebony's like Bunty, she hides under the bed as soon as she sees the carrier come out (even if it isn't for her).
> I'll be keeping all paws crossed that everything goes well xx


Saffy is a nightmare too! I bought her the wire carrier now and leave it tucked beside the dining table with some toys in it hoping she just gets used to seeing it The solid one we had sent her running off in sheer panic. So far she's unfazed by the new one.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Back from the vets. Bunty yelled her head off going, coming back and during. The only time she kept quiet was when she was being examined. Very occasionally there was the smallest squeaky meow from the other basket, Toppy obviously thinking he should lend support to Bunty ..

Surprise surprise. Toppy turned out OK, he had quite a bit of tartar but the vet managed to get it off with her finger nail (I love that method). Had his vaccination and a worming tablet. His eye has completely healed up too.

Unfortunately for Bunty, she has a loose tooth at the back and quite a bit of inflammation so has been given antibiotics and said tooth is being removed on Friday plus having a scale and polish and they are going to do a blood test to see if she has any other issues.. She's also lost a bit of weight, not enough to worry about the vet said. 

Glad that's over for today.  Will try not to worry until Friday.


----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)

So far so good- not too bad at least.
Fingers crossed for Friday.


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Poor Bunty. It's amazing how with tooth pain these pets if ours are really quite stoic whereas us humans can feel really awful.

Hope everything comes back clear with the bloods and her dental goes well on Friday.


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Oh for goodness sake, you could have done without that, just when your stress levels were slowly coming down. X

It’s good you have had a vet check today, now the Antibiotics will kick in quickly. Poor Bunty.


Here’s to all clear blood test and a big hug from us (())


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

Oh no poor Bunty
Will keep all paws crossed everything goes smoothly for Friday & for bloods to come back clear.
Glad Mr T got a clean bill of health x


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

How is Bunty on her antibiotics? 

How are your nerves holding up? X


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Oh best of luck for Friday. 

If her teeth are sore that could make her eat less (as well as the couple of weeks or the new arrival). 

Hopefully with a nice new mouth all will be well and she’ll put that weight back on!!


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

ewelsh said:


> How is Bunty on her antibiotics?
> 
> How are your nerves holding up? X


The vet told me to give her the antibiotics in her last meal but, unfortunately, she hasn't eaten much of it the last couple of nights. I could try syringing it straight into her mouth but I know she would go ballistic so I'm not keen to do that.

Had a bit of a meltdown last night, mainly because of Purdey and her constant biting which is getting me down. In all other respects she's doing OK.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Charity said:


> The vet told me to give her the antibiotics in her last meal but, unfortunately, she hasn't eaten much of it the last couple of nights. I could try syringing it straight into her mouth but I know she would go ballistic so I'm not keen to do that.
> 
> Had a bit of a meltdown last night, mainly because of Purdey and her constant biting which is getting me down. In all other respects she's doing OK.


Aww poor Bunty I reckon her tooth is sore  As HB says there a few reasons why she's not herself at the the moment. Hope All good on Friday hun I know that will be worrying you. 
Purdey won't stay a puppy forever however it might feel at the moment. Would you consider Puppy training classes? Nip it in the bud? XXX


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Soozi said:


> Aww poor Bunty I reckon her tooth is sore  As HB says there a few reasons why she's not herself at the the moment. Hope All good on Friday hun I know that will be worrying you.
> Purdey won't stay a puppy forever however it might feel at the moment. Would you consider Puppy training classes? Nip it in the bud? XXX


We're booked on a puppy training course with Dogs Trust but it doesn't start until the week after next, can't wait.


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

@Charity , can't remember if it's been suggested but have you tried rattling a tin of dried beans at her when she is trying to bite? You want it to be noisy enough to startle and distract her, and at the same time give a firm 'No'. Try turning your back on her to see how she reacts. Biting = no attention. 
Puppy training classes are a good idea as @Soozi suggested.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Cully said:


> @Charity , can't remember if it's been suggested but have you tried rattling a tin of dried beans at her when she is trying to bite? You want it to be noisy enough to startle and distract her, and at the same time give a firm 'No'. Try turning your back on her to see how she reacts. Biting = no attention.
> Puppy training classes are a good idea as @Soozi suggested.


No, haven't tried a tin of beans. Tried the turning our backs and walking away but then she nips at your heels or trousers. I daren't wear skirts at the moment as she will grab them or a nightie or dressing gown so, as soon as I get up, I have to don trousers. Saying no or ouch in a high voice has no effect. The only way to stop her is either to give her a frozen kong which distracts her busy for about half an hour or to shut her in her crate which she doesn't like but it calms her down.


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

Charity said:


> No, haven't tried a tin of beans. Tried the turning our backs and walking away but then she nips at your heels or trousers. I daren't wear skirts at the moment as she will grab them or a nightie or dressing gown so, as soon as I get up, I have to don trousers. Saying no or ouch in a high voice has no effect. The only way to stop her is either to give her a frozen kong which distracts her busy for about half an hour or to shut her in her crate which she doesn't like but it calms her down.


Just to add, it has to be dried beans/peas in an empty can. Not your regular Heinz variety in tom sauce. Don't think you'd get much rattle from them.


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Cully said:


> Just to add, it has to be dried beans/peas in an empty can. Not your regular Heinz variety in tom sauce. Don't think you'd get much rattle from them.


:Hilarious


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

I would advise against shake cans/rattle cans for several reasons. 

One, with a dog like a lab, she'll probably think it's a wonderful game and be totally ineffective as a deterrent. 

More importantly to me though is that the last thing I want from a family dog is a startle response from loud, or surprising noises. And I certainly don't want them to associate being startled with being them doing something wrong. 
Why? Well, a family dog living in a normal home is going to be startled by all sorts of things. Especially if there are children in the home. A dog who has been conditioned to view being startled with being punished is going to start making some negative associations with kids who startle him/her. Not something I would want. 

I've participated in several Therapy dog evaluations over the years (and had my own Therapy dogs) and one of the 'tests' is the dog's reaction to dropped keys, a falling metal crutch or cane, that sort of thing. Dogs who find this upsetting don't pass. 
Of course not all pets are destined to be Therapy dogs, but it's a good litmus test, and good reminder that teaching our dogs to be nonchalant about startling things is probably the better approach. 

As to biting. Sorry, pups bite. It sucks, they rip your clothes, bloody your arms, you look like you have a pet velociraptor and think people are judging you, but this is life with a puppy. This too shall pass. Eventually needle puppy teeth will be replaced with less sharp adult teeth, neuron connections will fire and she'll develop some sort of impulse control, and the days of being a pin cushion to your dog's teeth will end. I promise, they will! Just stick with what works (if that's popping her in the crate or shoving a frozen kong in her face so be it), stick with one thing and just wait this stage out. 

Then you'll have fun teenage dog stage to deal with  Muahahahhahah! 
(No, really, it does get better!)


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

O2.0 said:


> would advise against shake cans/rattle cans for several reasons.


Quite agree. Not something to use permanently. I was just suggesting it might be useful in the short term until puppy training can be started.
IME I only ever had to use the tin a couple of times to put a halt to unpleasant behaviour.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

O2.0 said:


> I would advise against shake cans/rattle cans for several reasons.
> 
> (No, really, it does get better!)


So everyone keeps telling me, can't wait


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Poor you @Charity one thing after another.

Have you tried Bunty with Lick e licks and hide the antibiotic in that?

As for Purdey you have brought back some memories of my girls as puppies. I can remember wearing wellington boots for months because my English Springer was a biter, it is hell, my feet were so sore because they were hot but at least my ankles were in tact, and English springers are meant to have soft mouths!!!!!

Replacement is my only tip, which is hard to do when all you want to do is go to the flipping toilet without doing an obstacle course avoiding the needle teeth.

This is what I have done, might be worth a try. I have no idea if this is right or wrong in the dog world training but there is no noise, no fright connection, no commands.

A long rope tug toy, ( buy loads of them ) will become your new friend or rather limb, When ever you walk drag this along behind you or at the side and Purdey will immediately go for that rather than your leg! Yes it is encouraging play BUT this way you are stopping the excited biting and jumping, the rope will be far more exciting than your ankles. I have even attached one rope to my jeans when my Labrador was a puppy and she would follow or pull the rope at my side.
Not so funny when she got bigger and almost pulled my over, but it does get past the teething biting stage.

Eventually you can add the word " heal" so Purdey will associate walking by your side calmly ( eventually )

Give it a go @Charity xxxxx


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

ewelsh said:


> Poor you @Charity one thing after another.
> 
> Have you tried Bunty with Lick e licks and hide the antibiotic in that?
> 
> ...


Re Bunty, had a senior moment last night. The antibiotic is liquid @ewelsh so can't hide it in a treat. I opened a tin of Canagan which she only usually has for breakfast and I split in half to share with Toppy so she wouldn't have so much to eat and more chance of her taking the antibiotic but she knew this wasn't what she normally has so she just walked away.:Banghead Plan B, I then opened a tin of her normal food and put antibiotic in that. She ate the lot (hooray!) then I discovered that I'd used the wrong bottle of antibiotic....ye gods! I have hers and the old one Toppy had for his eye, its exactly the same but it said his was only valid for 28 days so out of date. Won't say the word I used but I thought ''well, she's had it now, nothing I can do'. So best laid plans and all that. Tonight's the important night so hope I can repeat last night. I keep wondering if the tooth has fallen out by now but she wouldn't let me look. 

That sounds a good plan re the biting, I usually stuff a toy in her mouth if I'm walking though that doesn't often work. I need to get more toys as some have bitten the dust so I will try that, thanks.

My OH is out for the day so Purdey and I are on her own and she's being as good as gold at the moment. :Smuggrin


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Oh I know I shouldn’t laugh at the wrong antibiotics, it will be fine. Between us I once gave my husband an antibiotic which was for the dog  he lives still so all is fine.

Today will fell very long for you and I know you are scared of aesthetic because of the past xx, but Bunty will be fine and yes the tooth might already have fallen out. Fingers crossed it has.


Yes try the rope, needs to be long and dragged along, she will want that more than your legs, not that you don’t have lovely legs 

Enjoy your calm day, which it will be until him indoors comes back, men seem to have an energy which excites dogs, I know my husband does. 
Now no locking the door as tempting as it is


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

ewelsh said:


> . I can remember wearing wellington boots for months because my English Springer was a biter, it is hell, my feet were so sore because they were hot but at least my ankles were in tact, and English springers are meant to have soft mouths!!!!!


Brilliant idea! If anyone is reading. Purdey might just jump a bit high, but can work...

Honestly said it before all puppy books should come with such suggests and dig out your old clothes too, to avoid damage on the good stuff.

I may have used training spray on my kids feet with our JRT puppy that although my boys were really good no running, walked to not entice her I can't forget how many jeans she ruined with her teeth. She always went for ankles...

It does pass and many a great dog has been a terrible puppy. Honestly it's true with their over exuberance @Charity many tears shed, many glasses of wine drank and many boxes of chocolate eaten over this. 
Just be kind to yourself. You are doing everything right. Puppies just have no impulse control but will get there.


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

Charity said:


> I could try syringing it straight into her mouth but I know she would go ballistic so I'm not keen to do that


Shall I send Charlie-girl to have a word with her? _She_ comes and sits at my feet waiting for her morning Meloxidyl from the syringe and opens her mouth on command, purring all the way (well, she DOES get fed straight after  )

(yes, I do know how blessed I am!)


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

lullabydream said:


> Brilliant idea! If anyone is reading. Purdey might just jump a bit high, but can work...
> 
> Honestly said it before all puppy books should come with such suggests and dig out your old clothes too, to avoid damage on the good stuff.
> 
> ...


I have been wearing my winter shoes which looks a bit naff with summer clothes but who cares. I could spray myself with bitter apple which we've used on some things to deter her but its not exactly Chanel No. 5 is it? 

I don't think my OH will be very pleased when I tell him how good she has been without him here...ha!

Thank you @lullabydream, I know it will end one day. Some days are better than others, depends on how you're feeling doesn't it. I try to concentrate on the positive things which are much better since week one. They far outweigh the bad.



Jesthar said:


> Shall I send Charlie-girl to have a word with her? _She_ comes and sits at my feet waiting for her morning Meloxidyl from the syringe and opens her mouth on command, purring all the way (well, she DOES get fed straight after  )
> 
> (yes, I do know how blessed I am!)


Wow @Jesthar, that is some perfect puss you have there. How marvellous is that. Yes, a bit of advice for Bunty would be great.


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

Charity said:


> Wow @Jesthar, that is some perfect puss you have there. How marvellous is that. Yes, a bit of advice for Bunty would be great.


Well, nearly perfect. Try it with Panacur and you'd need surgery to remove the claws from various limbs!

Bunty, Charlie-girl says: Mrowww-mrowl-rowl, mrrrrrp roowwwl rowp prrrrp


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

Jesthar said:


> Well, nearly perfect. Try it with Panacur and you'd need surgery to remove the claws from various limbs!
> 
> Bunty, Charlie-girl says: Mrowww-mrowl-rowl, mrrrrrp roowwwl rowp prrrrp


I just told Misty what Charlie-girl said. She was most impressed. 
I asked for a translation but she said no, it's secret cat speak. :Cat


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Bunty told me to mind my own business :Jawdrop


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

Charity said:


> Bunty told me to mind my own business :Jawdrop


That's you told then


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

Charity said:


> Bunty told me to mind my own business :Jawdrop


Cheeky madam! There's no helping some of 'em...


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Today's the day. Of course last night didn't go to plan. I fed the cats as usual about 5.30 which was a mistake as I should have left it a bit later but you try to stick to routine don't you. Put the antibiotic in Bunty's food but she left most of it. :Banghead She then went to sleep right up until nearly going to bed time so I couldn't give her another meal before the deadline at 8 so she's had very little to eat since yesterday lunchtime. Of course she wanted her supper just before bedtime last night and her breakfast this morning. I'm not feeding Toppy either then OH will give him breakfast after we've gone.

I've tried to explain to Bunty that she and I are in the same boat this morning as straight after dropping her off at the vets I've got to rush to the doctor's which is completely in the opposite direction to the vets for a fasting blood test so I can't have breakfast either.:Meh

If she has to wait until about 11 or after to have her tooth out, she will be a complete nervous wreck. I have to say she is the most nervous cat I've ever had. 

Butterflies are setting in :Nailbiting


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Good luck today Bunty, You will be home in no time xx


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

Good luck Bunty (&co). The less you think about it the quicker time will pass...


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

Good luck for today Bunty, I hope the time flies by for you @Charity x


----------



## Trixie1 (Sep 14, 2010)

@Charity Good luck today & hope all goes well with Bunty at the vets x


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Good luck Bunty.


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

One good thing is that she has no expectation of what is going to happen so she won't stress in the same way we do. No doubt she'll use some very unladylike language later, but think how much better she'll feel.
Good luck with the metal mosquito:Nurse


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

Good luck Bunty, you’ll be back home before you know it & that horrid tooth will be out xx


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

As usual she yelled all the way there and while I was at reception. She's the only one having any treatment today and they start at 9.00 ish so, hopefuly, the worst will be over in an hour or so. I can pick her up after 2.00, I was hoping before that but, at least, they are being thorough. 

This could only happen to me, got her in the car in her wire carrier (she fights like a demon when you're trying to get her in) and just as I was going to start the car, I saw a spider on the carrier. No way am I driving five miles with an eight legs in my car.:Jawdrop I tried to get it onto a piece of paper but it kept dropping down and went onto the seat. As it was literally two inches from Bunty's face, I was hoping for a bit of help from her but she was too concerned with her yelling. I have those seat covers made of bamboo balls so I was imagining it just disappearing but, thankfully, I managed to get him and throw him out of the door after a minute or two. 

Next error of the day is that when I got up just before 6.00 in my foggy state, I made myself and OH a cup of tea. It wasn't until after I'd drunk it that I realised I couldn't drink tea when having my fasting blood test. Duh!! I've had to cancel that today and am going tomorrow.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

The vet phoned earlier. Bunty was just coming round, she has had two or three teeth removed and her gums were quite inflamed though not as bad as the other day thanks to the antibiotics. The blood test showed a slightly high glucose level which the vet says can be due to stress and one of her kidney levels was higher than normal so she has been kept on a drip for a while. I'm picking her up at 2.45. Poor girl, I shall be glad to get her home.


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

Oh Bunty, you have been through the mill today. Never mind, you can tell Toppy all about it later, once you've had a good feed (treats included).
Hopefully, after a busy day, she'll settle down and sleep quite a bit so you can catch your breath.


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

Thanks for the update @Charity 
I had a feeling they were going to take out more than one toothypeg. I hope Bunty gets a painkiller and maybe some more antibiotics. I want to say "Brave Bunty" but I don't suppose she was really . Hopefully she will be home soon and will forget all about it. 
Now, how are you going to remember not to have a cuppa before your next blood test? Easily done. 
They're all keeping you very busy at the moment, aren't they? :Nurse


----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)

Hope Bunty is home snugly now and recovering from this stressful day.


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

Oh poor Bunty
Hopefully you’re snuggling up with Toppy now & telling him all about it.
Hope you’ll be more comfortable with those horrid toothy pegs out.
Sending healing vibes your way dear Bunty 
I’m sure you’ll get your favourite food for dinner tonight xx


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

She's home, yelling all the way as usual, and seems OK if a bit restless. The vet said she had been very good so am proud of my little girl. They gave me some Hills I/D food and I thought she won't touch that but she must be so hungry not having eaten since teatime yesterday that she's wolfed it down. She actually had four teeth out. Spending most of Monday at the vets as have to take Purdey in the morning for her final vaccination and Bunty in the afternoon for a check up.

Here she is showing off her purple sparkly bandage...very becoming


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

Well done of being such a good girl....


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Charity said:


> She's home, yelling all the way as usual, and seems OK if a bit restless. The vet said she had been very good so am proud of my little girl. They gave me some Hills I/D food and I thought she won't touch that but she must be so hungry not having eaten since teatime yesterday that she's wolfed it down. She actually had four teeth out. Spending most of Monday at the vets as have to take Purdey in the morning for her final vaccination and Bunty in the afternoon for a check up.
> 
> Here she is showing off her purple sparkly bandage...very becoming
> View attachment 409852


Awww bless her! She is probably more comfortable to eat now. Good girl Bunty! ❤ xxx


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

I can tell she's so pleased to be home, she's been rubbing round my hand and purring and following me about. She's rather restless, can't sit still for long but that could be the anaesthetic wearing off I suppose.


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

Oh Bunty. That face says, "I've had better days. Sigh!"
Well done brave girl.


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Oh Bunty! I must say that purple bandage really is her colour. The vets chose well!

Am glad it's all over and done with now, and hopefully she heals well now.


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

What a good girl Bunty, you’ve been very brave today.
Ebony is a yeller as well, my word she screams from the moment the carrier door is closed to when it’s opened again & then will sulk under the bed for the rest of the day.
Love your purple bandage.
You’ll eat better now those teeth have gone.
Sending healing vibes your way sweet girl xx


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

Glad it all went ok & she’s eating well, what a brave girl she is :Cat


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

So pleased all went ok and she’s had the nasty teeth out. Apart from a bit of a sore mouth for a couple of days hopefully she’ll feel lots better for her ordeal. 

I’ve always found my lot to act a bit weird the first day after GA and then be a bit subdued the next. The 3rd they are completely back to normal.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

I can't believe how calm she is tonight, she's very hungry which is totally un-Bunty. Not sure I've brought home the right cat


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

Aww lovely to hear she’s calm & eating
Her mouth must feel so much better.
I hope Toppy is playing nursemaid x


----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)

Let’s hope some of her pickiness was removed together with the teeth. Glad to hear she is doing so well.


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

How’s Bunty this morning? Hope you all had a settled night.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

ebonycat said:


> Aww lovely to hear she's calm & eating
> Her mouth must feel so much better.
> I hope Toppy is playing nursemaid x


Toppy is being most hostile. He doesn't like this creature who has come back not at all like Bunty and definitely not smelling of Bunty. Ever since she came home, he's been hissing and growling at her and bopped her once when she tried to sit with him.  I've let him out so he can relax a little.

Bunty is OK this morning, she really wants to go out so I'll let her later perhaps. Don't want her disappearing on one of her jaunts today.


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

Glad she is feeling better! Toppy probably feels a bit worried now that she will eat all the food


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

Charity said:


> Toppy is being most hostile. He doesn't like this creature who has come back not at all like Bunty and definitely not smelling of Bunty. Ever since she came home, he's been hissing and growling at her and bopped her once when she tried to sit with him.  I've let him out so he can relax a little.
> 
> Bunty is OK this morning, she really wants to go out so I'll let her later perhaps. Don't want her disappearing on one of her jaunts today.


My friend, the one with Bertie and Buster, had the same problem after Bertie had an op and came home smelling of 'the vets'. The anaesthetic would have made her 'not quite Bunty' so would have upset Toppy.
Buster growled and hissed at Bertie quite a bit. He didn't understand this interloper who looked like his brother but didn't act or smell quite like him. It was like having a stranger on his patch, so no wonder he was upset.
Don't worry, I expect Toppy will soon come round and be cuddling up together.
I suppose you have to consider there has been a recent 'newcomer' in the household recently too, so no wonder he's a bit fearful. They don't like changes do they, bless 'em.


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

Charity said:


> Toppy is being most hostile. He doesn't like this creature who has come back not at all like Bunty and definitely not smelling of Bunty. Ever since she came home, he's been hissing and growling at her and bopped her once when she tried to sit with him.  I've let him out so he can relax a little.
> 
> Bunty is OK this morning, she really wants to go out so I'll let her later perhaps. Don't want her disappearing on one of her jaunts today.


Aww poor Bunty, I'm sure once the vet smell has gone he will know it's his friend Bunty.
No you don't want her disappearing today.
Glad she's doing well
Did she eat her breakfast?
Hope you have a stress free day xx


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

She ate some of her breakfast. She seems quite happy today. The vets phoned earlier to ask how she was.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Charity said:


> Toppy is being most hostile. He doesn't like this creature who has come back not at all like Bunty and definitely not smelling of Bunty. Ever since she came home, he's been hissing and growling at her and bopped her once when she tried to sit with him.  I've let him out so he can relax a little.
> 
> Bunty is OK this morning, she really wants to go out so I'll let her later perhaps. Don't want her disappearing on one of her jaunts today.


Awww bless them! Toppy thinks it's a doppelgänger cat! Lol! Glad Bunty is ok tho hun. ❤


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

So glad she’s ok today - I reckon by tomorrow she’ll be back to normal. 

Though she might still be vet smelling for a few days - the HBs are exactly the same with returnees lol!!


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Toppy's just gone and sat next to her on the window cill and they are touching noses so she must be starting to smell like home again.


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

Charity said:


> Toppy's just gone and sat next to her on the window cill and they are touching noses so she must be starting to smell like home again.
> 
> View attachment 409980


Yay good boy Toppy xx


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

All's well that ends well then.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Spending half the day at the vets today. Purdey's going for her final jab this morning then Bunty's going to have her mouth checked this afternoon so there will be yelling a plenty.  She's certainly been a lot brighter and happier over the weekend. :Cat


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Good luck. Hope Bunty gets signed off


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

Good luck
Sending calming vibes Bunty’s way & Purdey’s
Now be a good girl Bunty, it won’t take long & you’ll be back home with Toppy before you know it xx


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Good luck with both today lovie! I bet Bunty feels so much better with her mouth sorted. 
xxx


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

Charity said:


> I can't believe how calm she is tonight, she's very hungry which is totally un-Bunty. Not sure I've brought home the right cat


When Charlie-girl had a GA in January to investigate a sore mouth, you could have reclassified her species as 'ravenous door stop' for the next 12 hours or so - she alternated between devouring everything in sight (once I'd raised her bowl up so she didn't face-plant the food in her spaced-out state!) and totally zonked out...


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

She knows something is up, I can tell. I haven't got the carrier out, the only thing I've done is put the bed down so she can't disappear under it or I'll have a heck of a job getting her out, if at all. She's sitting in her tower bed but every time I go in the room off she shoots then comes back a few minutes later. Of course, having been to the vets this morning with Purdey, I may have 'that smell' about me which she can sense. Wish me luck about 3.00 as I'm trying to get a whirling dervish into the carrier. Her back legs with claws out will be trying to use my arms as springboards while her front ones will be clinging on like mad to the outer edge of the cage. Be afraid, be very afraid. :Nailbiting


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Charity said:


> She knows something is up, I can tell. I haven't got the carrier out, the only thing I've done is put the bed down so she can't disappear under it or I'll have a heck of a job getting her out, if at all. She's sitting in her tower bed but every time I go in the room off she shoots then comes back a few minutes later. Of course, having been to the vets this morning with Purdey, I may have 'that smell' about me which she can sense. Wish me luck about 3.00 as I'm trying to get a whirling dervish into the carrier. Her back legs with claws out will be trying to use my arms as springboards while her front ones will be clinging on like mad to the outer edge of the cage. Be afraid, be very afraid. :Nailbiting


It's 14:59. Thinking of you and Bunty now Charity
GOOD LUCK getting your whirling dervish into the carrier


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

Good Luck!


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

An ambulance just whizzed past here - hope that wasn't a Bunty'd Charity!


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Jesthar said:


> An ambulance just whizzed past here - hope that wasn't a Bunty'd Charity!


:Hilarious:Hilarious

Bunty's yell is certainly as loud as an ambulance, its piercing when she's sitting next to you. She must be getting used to it now as she was sitting up with her head right on the top of the carrier looking at everything going on outside. All's well, her mouth is healing though there is still some inflammation so have to continue with the antibiotics, shame, as giving it to her is a nightmare. I've put it in her food tonight but she hasn't touched it. Fingers crossed for later.

Purdey was just a big girl's blouse this morning, I'm sure she understood what the nurse was saying as she just sat staring up at her most intently (really because she kept throwing her a large treat about every 30 seconds). 

I'm really impressed with this vet practice, its way better than any other we've used.


----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)

Good news that both appointments went so well!


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

Good girls Bunty & Purdey
Glad all went well
Hope after a couple more days on antibiotics the inflammation will go.
Now be a good girl Bunty & eat your dinner 
Think you need a cup of tea & put your feet up now after the day you’ve had at the vets x


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

Charity said:


> Spending half the day at the vets today. Purdey's going for her final jab this morning then Bunty's going to have her mouth checked this afternoon so there will be yelling a plenty.  She's certainly been a lot brighter and happier over the weekend. :Cat
> 
> View attachment 410162


Lovely photo of Bunty @Charity :Cat


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Great start to today....not!

1. OH woke me up at 4.00 to tell me he could hear Purdey moving around so* I* had to get up. Although we take it in turns, any night I am already awake I go and deal with it, the difference between men and women! 
2. Purdey was sick when she got up so OH was panicking trying to clear it up. He would never clear up after one of the cats 
3. OH unfortunately let Purdey out when I had just let Bunty and Toppy out so Bunty has disappeared on one of her jaunts without having her breakfast which was just what I didn't want this week while she's recovering with her teeth 
3. The washing machine is leaking :Banghead

O happy day


----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)

Impossible to like that.
Let’s say the good thing is that it cannot get any worse.


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

ChaosCat said:


> Impossible to like that.
> Let's say the good thing is that it cannot get any worse.


Glory be, CC - don't tempt Murphy!  (Or Purdy, or Bunty...  )


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

Charity said:


> 2. Purdey was sick when she got up so OH was panicking trying to clear it up. He would never clear up after one of the cats


Sounds very familiar. When they are behaving nicely it's 'my cat/dog'. When they are being naughty or disgusting it's 'yours'!! At least your OH is attempting to clear up after Purdey. I get given the excuse, "it makes me feel sick". Yeah, like I love being up to my elbows in puke and poo. It makes my day.:Yuck


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Still no sign of Bunty, been gone 16 hours now. I hate days like this. Hope she comes home soon.


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Bunty. Home time!


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

Oh bunty, hurry home!

My lot have been a nightmare, getting them in at night. I've had to leave at least two of them out when I've gone to bed this week (cat flap on in only!)


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

Oh no.... come on Bunty home time now xx


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

Come on Bunty, :Singingdin-dins.


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

Just come online to see if Bunty’s come home
I really do hope she home now
Sending come home now vibes xx


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

No good news yet, still no sign of her.


----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)

Bunty, sweetheart, come home! Hurry up, we miss you awfully.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

I went out in the garden at 4.30 just when it was getting light and there was no sign of her. I went back to bed then, at 4.50, decided to get up again and have a cup of tea. I went into the kitchen and pulled up the blind so I could watch out of the window and there she was, sitting on the wall. I knew she wouldn't come in the kitchen door so off I went back to the bedroom (OH is sleeping through all of this ), opened the window and in she came.  5 o'****** clock! Thank you Bunty for a totally sleepless night. :Yawn


----------



## Trixie1 (Sep 14, 2010)

@Charity Oh no! Sorry to hear you've had such a stressful night! What a worry she is when she goes off for hours at a time!! Glad she's back, hope you manage to get some sleep throughout the day, Bunty, be a good girl and stay put today Sweetheart. x


----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)

So glad that Bunty is home again!
Hope you’ll get some rest during the day.


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

Charity said:


> I went out in the garden at 4.30 just when it was getting light and there was no sign of her. I went back to bed then, at 4.50, decided to get up again and have a cup of tea. I went into the kitchen and pulled up the blind so I could watch out of the window and there she was, sitting on the wall. I knew she wouldn't come in the kitchen door so off I went back to the bedroom (OH is sleeping through all of this ), opened the window and in she came.  5 o'****** clock! Thank you Bunty for a totally sleepless night. :Yawn


Oh thank goodness she's home, been thinking of you both all night.
You little s*d Bunty worrying everyone especially your mama x


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Summer nights.... la, la, la....



Naughty girl.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

My OH brought me a cuppa in bed and I fell asleep drinking it so it's gone all over everything. :Meh LOL


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

My OH brought me a cuppa in bed and I fell asleep drinking it so it's gone all over everything. Now in the leaky washing machine. :Meh LOL
Bunty's eaten two meals, she must have been ravenous as not eaten since Monday bedtime.


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

Charity said:


> My OH brought me a cuppa in bed and I fell asleep drinking it so it's gone all over everything. :Meh LOL


Oops!


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Oh Charity what a worrying night you've had. Hope you're able to get some sleep today, after changing the bed linen of course!
Perhaps Bunty will snuggle up and sleep with you:Joyful


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

You must be exhausted! Summer nights can be a nightmare - my Pixie's had a couple of nights in the garden this summer (first time ever and she's 7!) and last night Jumpy almost managed the same trick, but couldn't resist the aroma of catnip I sprinkled... so he came in but insisted on spending the whole night in the cat run, even though he normally cuddles up to me! I hope that naughty Bunty will decide to spend the day indoors snoozing, and you too!


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

I should think everyone who's been following Bunty's latest escapade will now stop holding their breath.
I bet she wasn't very far away and probably watched while you were searching. Then nipped in when you opened the window as if butter wouldn't melt!!!
Wishing you sweet untroubled dreams.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Cully said:


> I should think everyone who's been following Bunty's latest escapade will now stop holding their breath.
> I bet she wasn't very far away and probably watched while you were searching. Then nipped in when you opened the window as if butter wouldn't melt!!!
> Wishing you sweet untroubled dreams.


I bet you're right @Cully, she was probably hiding somewhere when I went out to be there not long after. She's indoors now under the bed as usual. One highlight of going out in the early hours was I saw the Space Station going over the house.


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

Charity said:


> I bet you're right @Cully, she was probably hiding somewhere when I went out to be there not long after. She's indoors now under the bed as usual. One highlight of going out in the early hours was I saw the Space Station going over the house.


He he every cloud has a silver lining.


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

So pleased Bunty has returned...I was too hot to do anything other than washing yesterday, so am sure Bunty just wanted to find an extremely sheltered spot and remain there all day. 

I am really glad she returned though.


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Charity said:


> I bet you're right @Cully, she was probably hiding somewhere when I went out to be there not long after. She's indoors now under the bed as usual. One highlight of going out in the early hours was I saw the Space Station going over the house.


I've never managed to see the space station, even when told what time to look skyward
However, last night I saw the eclipse! Looked just like a reddish crescent moon


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

'So relieved @Charity 
Bunty you are a rascal, what are you?


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Bunty doesn't want to go out today, I've left the window open for about an hour but she seems quite happy under the bed. That makes me happy too.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Well, its five weeks since Purdey came. Her teeth are just as sharp, her legs have grown enormously and she's still as naughty as ever. On the plus side, she doesn't really take that much notice of the cats. Toppy thinks she's OK as long as she keeps her distance whereas Bunty tries to pretend she doesn't exist and avoids her at all cost though she has got used to all the crashing and banging she creates when she's playing.

Week 1









Week 5









Safety in numbers


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

Oh, Bunty - if looks could kill you'd already have a puppyskin throw for that bed of yours! :Hilarious


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

Goodness, the time has gone really quickly. In that first photo Purdey looks exactly what she was, a puppy who's not sure of what's ahead, so a bit nervous. Now she looks confident and more sure of her place in the household.
Not sure Toppy and Bunty see it that way but it's nice to know progress is being made. Let's hope Bunty doesn't feel the need to run away from home any more and is beginning to realise Purdey is here to stay.
You sound happier now too.:Happy


----------



## LeArthur (Dec 20, 2016)

5 weeks?!  Never!!


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Oh my Purdey is adorable as ever! Growing like an absolute weed. I love it!

I do quite like Bunty's attitude ignorance is bliss. It's working for her, and seems to be fine in Purdey's book too!


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Bit of a panic this morning. A friend came with his son to erect some gates for us to keep Purdey confined to certain areas of the garden. She was thrilled as she loves anybody and was all over them like a rash. It was very noisy as they were cutting through concrete etc. so Bunty was under the bed as usual. I was sitting in the living room with Toppy when I suddenly noticed he had disappeared. I got up and the front door was wide open :Jawdrop. It obviously wasn't shut properly and the wind had blown it open. I rushed round looking in all the rooms but he wasn't there so I assumed he must have gone outside. The back gate was open as the guys were coming and going. I went down the drive, couldn't see Toppy and looked in the neighbours' gardens. I called him and suddenly he appeared in our front garden, I think he must have been under the car, looking very scared. He saw me and rushed to the front door, there was a lot of noise coming from the back so he obviously didn't want to go there. I opened the front door and he rushed in. Poor boy.

One thing which really made me smile. OH arranged with our friend where the gates were going to go, I didn't get involved in it. They put one at the end of the bungalow as it opens out into the garden and we have a wall alongside so they had to put a piece of gate on the top to stop Purdey climbing up and over. When I went out, they had made a hole in the bottom so Bunty and Toppy could get through. I was touched that all the guys had thought about them as well.


----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)

Poor Toppy, such an adventure and poor you, too, for having such a scare.
Your life is not exactly boring at the moment.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Gosh dog, cats, workmen are all keeping you on your toes!!! Do you need some Valerian??? 

Glad everyone is safe and sound (missed the Bunty escapade this week) xx


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

Aw bless, that was really thoughtful.
What a scarey few minutes with Toppy then. Bet your heart was in your mouth, I know mine would be. When he heard you calling he probably felt safe enough to come out from hiding. Thank goodness. One adventurer in the family is enough.


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Oh Toppy! No no no Toppy’s aren’t meant to go outside EVER. My heart was in my throat then!

Glad he has been found and back indoors safe. 
How lovely the work men put in a cat hole, rather sweet.

X


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

She's so grown up @Charity  What a scare this morning, you've got to have eyes in the back as well with workmen about.


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Any dramas this morning?


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

Hoping all is well in the @Charity household
How is Bunty coping in this heat? Has she stayed indoors or is she off out for the day?
Hoping Mr T is coping x


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Life is never dull at your place Hun! XXX


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Bunty's fine, we've been to the vets this morning to check her mouth is mending OK which it is. Usual yelling all the way there and back though she was very good with the vet who used to be at one of our old practices so we had a good catch up. She went AWOL yesterday from 7.00 a.m. but, thankfully, returned home about 11.00 p.m. Toppy's fine, he's either lazing in his bed or outside enjoying the sunshine.


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

I adore Bunty's whiskers!


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

I just adore Bunty


----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)

That’s great news about Bunty‘s mouth. Staying out so long is surely due to the heat.
Annie stays outside under some shrubs most of the day, too.


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

ChaosCat said:


> That's great news about Bunty's mouth. Staying out so long is surely due to the heat.
> Annie stays outside under some shrubs most of the day, too.


I prefer to bring my cats inside if possible as you never know how hot its going to get out there at the moment. They seem to know where they want to be though - today at my house, Jumpy came in enticed by some cold lunch, whilst Pixie dived into the shrubs!


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

I'd prefer them to be indoors, though its not any cooler there. I know Bunty will be lying low in shade somewhere as she doesn't like the sun. We haven't had that much sun today anyway until now, its just very very humid.


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

Such good news about Bunty’s mouth.
She’s such a sweet girl & Toppy your belly needs to be smooched :Kiss


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Toppy trotters tummy :Kiss:Kiss


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

It’s so sad she’s spending so long away from home - you don’t think she’s going in anywhere else do you? 

Hopefully once cooler it won’t be quite as bad.


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

Morning, we’ve just had very load thunder here, Lady dog got upset but after a cuddle she was calm again
Very hot here already
Not sure if you’ve had thunder this morning but if you have I hope Purdey’s ok & Bunty & Toppy x


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Just having a catch up on here. My, you have been through the mill a bit over the past couple of weeks 
I hope things are starting to settle down a bit now with no more dramas for a while.


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

Good news Bunty has recovered from her dental work. Wish she wasn't disappearing still though and worrying you.
How's Purdey coping with the loud thunder? My Chelsea used to try and climb inside my son's T shirt and hide. Same for fireworks. 
Amusing and cute with a toy breed. Not so with a growing Lab!!
Toppy seems laid back as ever, bless him.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Thankfully, we've had no thunder to speak of, just low rumbles from far away, though loads of lightning the night before last. Bunty and Toppy seem quite unfazed by thunder. I got up in case Purdey was worried but she was fast asleep. Not much of a test for her as the thunder wasn't loud. 

She had a face to face meeting with Toppy the other day, OH opened the door to let Purdey out and there was Toppy. He ran off at slow pace and she didn't chase, she just followed him until she got to the gate. 

Last night we took her for a walk to the beach where it was very busy, there were surfers, motor bikes, cars, walkers, you name it, she just thinks its all great fun though she gets over excited at the moment. The night before when we took her for a walk, she was in one of her manic moods so was quite hard to control. We were in the process of trying to calm her down when an elderly lady came out of her flat and asked us if we could help as her husband had fallen out of bed. What can you say? Off went my OH to help while I had to contend with a totally uncontrollable dog. About ten minutes later back he came, looking decidedly uncomfortable and slightly grey. He has a heart condition and gets out of breath if he picks up things which are too heavy, well, the husband was big he said so it wasn't easy. I said he should have told the lady to call an ambulance and shouldn't have done it himself. 

Bunty definitely wouldn't be visiting anyone else, she is much too nervous to do that. I'm can't keep getting too worried now when she goes off for the day, I just wish she would come back earlier, not after dark as then I start to worry. Last night she came back about 10 o'clock having been out since 7.00 a.m. but OH said he could hear her meowing at 3 and 5 o'clock this morning, she obviously wanted to go out. I've kept her indoors today and she's under the bed.. I'm amazed she takes a route through next door's garden as then she risks meeting both of their cats. That's one of the reasons she can't get home earlier as they are often out sitting on the shed roof in the evenings so she won't come until they've gone.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

When does Puppy training start @Charity?


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

@Soozi Can't you hear the commotion from the puppy class :Hilarious:Hilarious they have started


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Yes, Puppy Class was Tuesday. It was very hot but that didn't stop Purdey being the Tigger of the group. She was top of the class at 'Sit'. She rather let the side down when it came to meeting the other pups as she was all over them, one was about the size of a teacup so heavens knows what that poor little thing thought. The puppy next to us was called Penny which in the hall we were in sounded very much like Purdey. The trainer was using Penny to demonstrate something so everytime she called Penny and gave her a treat, Purdey sat up with her tail wagging thinking it was for her. :Hilarious


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Just a little update on the furry family.

Bunty's a much happier girl and eating a lot better than she ever has before which is a real relief. She doesn't seem too phased by Purdey now as long as they don't come face to face and here's a pic of her totally relaxed on her tower in the garden this afternoon, its so nice to see.










Toppy's unfortunately got his summer itch, he gets it every year, which causes lots of nasty scabs around his neck and head. I'm pretty certain its the heat though I'm giving him a flea treatment just in case, though no sign of fleas on anyone. This morning he was lying on the patio when I took Purdey out on her lead and he just lay there as if to say 'if you want me to move, move me'. He is SO Garfield. He's having a nice doze this afternoon as well.










As for Purdey, well, we have had one or two problems with her over the last 2-3 weeks, especially her hard mouthing which was, I have to admit, getting me down. It wasn't aggressive, just playful, but she didn't know when to stop. Nobody likes being lunged at and bitten to the point of drawing blood every five minutes so we called in a behaviourist who spent three hours with us on Monday and was brilliant . The hard mouthing literally stopped overnight and she hasn't done it since, I couldn't believe it . He also addressed a couple of other issues which we're now on top of and, in all other respects, she is a star and so intelligent. We took her to a dog activity meadow the other day which was great fun for all of us. On Friday, she is going to meet her Mum and her sister who we haven't seen for a few weeks. Here are a couple of pics from there and at home.


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

:Happy Lovely update. Looks like Purdy is starting to grow into her legs!


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

Aww it’s nice to hear Bunty’s eating better & looking so relaxed.

Poor Toppy, but you say about his itch & scabs on his neck, about 3weeks ago i noticed Ebony had a few scabs around her neck, no fleas, I treated her anyway. Both cats are indoor but as I’ve got Lady dog I do treat them, especially in summer months.
The scabs have now gone & she’s not itching. The scabs came around the time the heatwave came. Very odd as Ebony is now 14 & never had them before.

Pleased to hear Purdey’s mouthing has stopped.
She’s grown so much, not all legs anymore.
Love the pictures & the slide one made me laugh (there’s a small kiddy slide in the park opposite my house that Lady loves to go down when she’s having a mad 5 minutes & there's no kids in the park).

A lovely update x


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

So pleased to hear that things are moving along nicely! Well done hun! It cannot have been easy! Phew! xxx
Hope Toppy is soon ok poor boy. :Kiss


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

Thanks @Charity that's a super update with so much good news.
Sounds like everything is settling down now, especially Bunty's attitude to Purdey after the tricky start with awol's. 
Love Toppy's pic too, soooo laid back lol. Hope his skin clears up soon.
I'm really glad the session with the behaviourist worked so well. A good one is worth their weight in gold. Well done Purdey.


----------



## TriTri (Oct 31, 2017)

Yes a lovely update. Well done all .


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Purdey is a big girl now!!!
Glad Bunty is doing well.


----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)

Bunty you’re a superstar! 
Glad things are going well in the Charity household. I remember Toppy’s skin problems from last year. Can it be an allergy to something that’s in bloom at this time of year? Whompingwillow’s Mojo has an allergy that makes him scratch the area in front of his ears which is very seasonal, too. The vet suggested it’s a plant he encounters on his walks.


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

Purdey's adorable, although it sounds like very hard work! How amazing the behaviourist has stopped the nomming on the hands straight off the bat like that, time well spent! 

Sorry to hear poor Toppy is itchy, can he have an antihistamine do you think? Suki had piriton before when he had itchy ears and it helped him. Bunty looks really well, still driving you crazy being a dirty stop-out.

x


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

ChaosCat said:


> Bunty you're a superstar!
> Glad things are going well in the Charity household. I remember Toppy's skin problems from last year. Can it be an allergy to something that's in bloom at this time of year? Whompingwillow's Mojo has an allergy that makes him scratch the area in front of his ears which is very seasonal, too. The vet suggested it's a plant he encounters on his walks.


i do wonder that, its only around his head area. I've started giving him Yumega oil in his food to see if that helps. It's only occurred in the last week of so.



Ali71 said:


> Purdey's adorable, although it sounds like very hard work! How amazing the behaviourist has stopped the nomming on the hands straight off the bat like that, time well spent!
> 
> Sorry to hear poor Toppy is itchy, can he have an antihistamine do you think? Suki had piriton before when he had itchy ears and it helped him. Bunty looks really well, still driving you crazy being a dirty stop-out.
> 
> x


I'll bear that in mind if other things don't work @Ali71


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

And so harmony is almost there at @Charity towers 

I'll bet come Christmas your legs will have healed and you will all be in one room together with Toppy and Bunty ruling the roust as always! 

I could steal all three they are adorable :Smuggrin

Fabulous update xxx

As for Toppy's itching they do say Sulphur in the summer cools the blood and evening primrose in the winter for itch prone people/animals!


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

ewelsh said:


> And so harmony is almost there at @Charity towers
> 
> I'll bet come Christmas your legs will have healed and you will all be in one room together with Toppy and Bunty ruling the roust as always!
> 
> ...


The Yumega oil has Evening Primrose in it so keeping fingers crossed that will work. Don't want to take him to the vets (again!) as they always say its fleas and give him a steroid injection and he's had enough of those.

Just for you @ewelsh, there's not much action on the doggie front at the moment. We've been having lunch while Purdey has gone from this...










to this.....bliss!


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Oh yes she loves HER new sofa doesn’t she :Hilarious:Hilarious

A Labrador asleep whilst your eating! Wow I am impressed  good training or good timing? :Hilarious


She is a beauty, you have a good pedigree there! X


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

She does love her sofa yes but, if I'm sat on it, she will sit on me. :Jawdrop Hope she gets out of that habit before she gets much bigger.


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

Charity said:


> The Yumega oil has Evening Primrose in it so keeping fingers crossed that will work. Don't want to take him to the vets (again!) as they always say its fleas and give him a steroid injection and he's had enough of those.
> 
> Just for you @ewelsh, there's not much action on the doggie front at the moment. We've been having lunch while Purdey has gone from this...
> 
> ...


Ooh, love that little pink tongue Purdey.


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

Charity said:


> She does love her sofa yes but, if I'm sat on it, she will sit on me. :Jawdrop Hope she gets out of that habit before she gets much bigger.


There's always the floor... after all we all know our place!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Aww glad things are a little calmer in the Charity house. 

I second giving piriton a try - you’d soon know if it worked or not - I tried it with LH when he was pulling his fur out just in case it was an allergy. Vet said to try 1 a day for 2 days and just see if he stopped - no other side effects from it - was expecting him to be drowsier than normal but nothing!


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Charity said:


> She does love her sofa yes but, if I'm sat on it, she will sit on me. :Jawdrop Hope she gets out of that habit before she gets much bigger.


Don't get your hope too high! Emba still sits on my Dads lap


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

ForestWomble said:


> Don't get your hope too high! Emba still sits on my Dads lap


:Jawdrop:Jawdrop


----------



## Trixie1 (Sep 14, 2010)

@Charity that's great news so pleased to hear that things are beginning to settle down and what a relief for you! I do love Purdey's floppy ears she's so gorgeous.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Bunty and Toppy aren't talking to me this morning as I surprised them early with a flea treatment.  Bunty's gone into hiding as usual and Toppy's taken himself off to the cat tower and gone to sleep (usually he would be playing with me). I don't think he's feeling very well with this allergy. Not sure whether to take him to the vets who'll no doubt give him steroids again or wait and see if my home treatments are working. I'm giving him the Yumega oil but does anyone know anything I can actually apply to the scabs to make them heal faster?


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Poor Toppy

@Charity have the vets ever taken a scrap test of Toppy's scab? Your new vets might be more open to listening to you!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Have they considered it might be harvest mites? 

A friend’s cat suffers at exactly the same time as Toppy and that’s what they think causes it.


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Good point @huckybuck I've just read about harvest mites!

https://vcahospitals.com/know-your-pet/harvest-mite-infestations-in-cats


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

huckybuck said:


> Have they considered it might be harvest mites?
> 
> A friend's cat suffers at exactly the same time as Toppy and that's what they think causes it.


Good idea... In dogs sometimes you can see the blighters especially between the toes. Look like little red dots..if Toppy is willing, after he's finished sulking.

I am guessing the same treatment will be in dogs and cats which is usually the frontline spray, not the spot on. Unless other things work but that's what was always advised.

Should have actually started this with poor Toppy, a lot of dogs and cats suffer with this seasonal itchiness which is definitely not fleas, and the cause is often never found or just classed as such. It really can't be very nice.


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

Ebony developed scabs around her neck area a few weeks ago (she’s indoor but I still flea treat them due to Lady dog going out), I found no fleas on her, I bathed the scabs in cooled boiled salt water & brought yumega oil to put on her food. She’s a little cow when it comes to her food, won’t eat her food if she sees me messing about with it & putting anything in it/ or on it but she accepted the oil thankfully
Her necks cleared up now & she’s stopped scratching as well.
She’s 14 & it was the first time she’s had anything like that, not sure what it was.

I give Lady dog a piriton tablet once day to stop her allergy symptoms, maybe ask your vet if Cats can have piriton


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

Oh Toppy I hope you are feeling better soon....


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

ewelsh said:


> Poor Toppy
> @Charity have the vets ever taken a scrap test of Toppy's scab? Your new vets might be more open to listening to you!





huckybuck said:


> Have they considered it might be harvest mites?
> 
> A friend's cat suffers at exactly the same time as Toppy and that's what they think causes it.


He did have a skin scrape two years ago for mites when he was like this and they ruled that out.


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

I googled it and apparently a warm compress around the scab can increase circulation to promote healing. Also moisturise with something like petroleum jelly or a lotion to prevent the scab drying out. 
This was not specific to pets so you would obviously need to use something safe.
Poor Toppy. I get terrible eczema when it's warm and it's very irritating so sympathise. Keeping the skin cool helps reduce itching.
I hope he gets some well deserved relief soon.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

I'm going to see if he'll allow me to bathe the bad bits with salt water and I've ordered some Beaphar cream to put on his scabs. Hopefully, all this will help.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Awww poor Toppy! I can’t suggest anything hun just want to wish him better. ❤xxx


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

Poor Toppy, no suggestions either but I hope you can find something that helps him soon.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

He hasn't been scratching so much today so, fingers crossed.


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

Charity said:


> He hasn't been scratching so much today so, fingers crossed.


Hope he has a more comfortable night.


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Charity said:


> I'm going to see if he'll allow me to bathe the bad bits with salt water and I've ordered some Beaphar cream to put on his scabs. Hopefully, all this will help.


Have you been able to bathe Toppy's bad bits?


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Yes I did it last night. The cream should come today. Its very strange as the left side of his face and ears are covered in scabs yet the right side there are hardly any. Fleas aren't that choosy are they? Plus, haven't seen any dead ones drop off anywhere so more convinced its not them.


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

That is odd! Wonder if he has rubbed against one of your plants! I can’t think what it is! Big kiss to Toppy Trotter x


----------



## Trixie1 (Sep 14, 2010)

Oh Toppy!! Not sure what it is! But was thinking along the same lines. Maybe some kind of plant allergy. Whatever it is, hope it goes away soon. x


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Ok we are in need of an update of Toppy and a photo fix of Toppy Bunty and Purdey........please


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Toppy's certainly not scratching so much though he's occasionally started a new scab but he's his usual happy chappy self.

Bunty's fine and happy.  They are both outside enjoying the sunshine at the moment.




























Next instalment of Purdey after dinner....watch this space


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

OK, update on Purdey. She's been to the doggie meadow today which she loves though trying to train her at all is a waste of time there as all she wants to do is play. There were also two other dogs in the next field so she just kept running over to see what they were doing. On the way home, we took her for her first public visit to a garden centre to have a cup of coffee outside. She was very excited and a lady came to sit at the next table and came over to speak to her. As we are trying to train her to sit quietly, which is difficult at the moment, I asked her if she would mind not talking to her as she would get over-excited but she totally ignored me and put out her hand to pet her and started talking to her.  Last night she was a total pest at bedtime. I took her out for a wee about 10.45 and all she wanted to do was zoom around the garden outside the kitchen . Thankfully, she did settle once she was in her crate for bed. Here are a few pics for @ewelsh and the doggie fans.


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

Charity said:


> OK, update on Purdey. She's been to the doggie meadow today which she loves though trying to train her at all is a waste of time there as all she wants to do is play. There were also two other dogs in the next field so she just kept running over to see what they were doing. On the way home, we took her for her first public visit to a garden centre to have a cup of coffee outside. She was very excited and a lady came to sit at the next table and came over to speak to her. As we are trying to train her to sit quietly, which is difficult at the moment, I asked her if she would mind not talking to her as she would get over-excited but she totally ignored me and put out her hand to pet her and started talking to her.  Last night she was a total pest at bedtime. I took her out for a wee about 10.45 and all she wanted to do was zoom around the garden outside the kitchen . Thankfully, she did settle once she was in her crate for bed. Here are a few pics for @ewelsh and the doggie fans.
> 
> View attachment 413447
> 
> ...


Hehe the puppy stage, never again.... and then we do.
Purdey's coat is just beautiful, so glossy.
I love it when Lady dog gets the zoomies, I could be half dead from no sleep but when she starts zooming around the place it does make me laugh (even when she decides to do them indoors).


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

ebonycat said:


> Hehe the puppy stage, never again.... and then we do.
> Purdey's coat is just beautiful, so glossy.
> I love it when Lady dog gets the zoomies, I could be half dead from no sleep but when she starts zooming around the place it does make me laugh (even when she decides to do them indoors).


Everybody says how glossy she looks, as if she's been polished


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

Charity said:


> Everybody says how glossy she looks, as if she's been polished


Yes I was going to say it looks like you've polished her lol


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious

What did you do before you had Purdey :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious every day is a happy day when your a Labrador  


I am so glad Toppy trotter is improving and enjoying the sunshine. Pretty Bunty xx


Great photos thank you x


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

ewelsh said:


> :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious
> 
> What did you do before you had Purdey :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious every day is a happy day when your a Labrador


I watched telly, something I hardly ever get a chance to do now, I went to bed earlier and I was more relaxed believe it or not!


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Dogs don’t you just love them 

Tv is boring anyway! :Smuggrin


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Charity said:


> Toppy's certainly not scratching so much though he's occasionally started a new scab but he's his usual happy chappy self.
> 
> Bunty's fine and happy.  They are both outside enjoying the sunshine at the moment.
> 
> ...


Awww poor Toppy he's still his gorgeous self scabs or not! ❤❤xxx


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

I can't believe the change in Bunty since she's had her teeth removed. You all know what a fussy so and so she was when eating, I've spent years trying every food on the planet to very little avail. Now, she will eat several of the foods she wouldn't touch before, its odd. I'm really happy about it anyway. It can't all be just down to having some teeth out, even though she feels a lot better, I wonder if it's that she now eats in the spare room on her own where she's undisturbed whereas before she was in the kitchen which was always busy. I don't know. 

I'm rather miffed with the well known insurance company as they are meant to be paying my vet direct for Bunty's dental treatment and its been over a month now they have been dithering and sending me unnecessary e-mails asking for further details of her medical history. In the end I got quite annoyed and wrote them a curt e-mail telling them I couldn't supply any more information and to hurry up. I'm not convinced they are going to pay out so I could soon be £600 poorer. 

_First thing in the morning she always likes to have a good look outside just in case there's been any changes overnight_









Toppy is 90% clear of his scabs which is a great relief as I haven't, therefore, had to cart him off to the vets. I wasn't sure they would settle when we got Purdey but they both seem really happy indoors and out in the garden as long as they don't have to meet her face to face. Toppy likes to taunt Purdey sometimes by sitting outside the kitchen door with his nose practically on the glass.

_You can't get me you stupid dog..you must be stupid because you're in there and I'm out here_









Purdey is settling down really well now though I can't say all is perfect, we're trying to deal with her pulling on her lead (its times like that I wish we had a chihuaha!) and her recall isn't good when there are people and other dogs about so working on that as well. My OH says I talk her to death....moi?  I sit with her on the kitchen sofa in the evenings just before bedtime and she does her best to try and sit on my lap several times (she weighs about 15+ kgs now :Jawdrop) and usually, at least manages to end up with her head and paws in my lap. If I try and ignore her, she will keep batting me with her paw for attention, or, it could be she's telling me to get off as its* her* sofa..ha ha! I can't believe how intelligent she is at only 4 months old...not to mention stubborn and pushy.:Smuggrin


----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)

Thanks for this thorough update! Sounds like things are going really well altogether. I‘m especially glad about the news concerning Bunty as she is my secret darling- please don’t tell Toppy and Purdey.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

ChaosCat said:


> Thanks for this thorough update! Sounds like things are going really well altogether. I'm especially glad about the news concerning Bunty as she is my secret darling- please don't tell Toppy and Purdey.


I promise  'Thorough', does that mean I talk too much


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

I love Purdy's eyes! Puppies are certainly hard work though! It's great that Toppy and Bunty are accepting her now and settling down. Bunty's improved appetite probably is mainly due to having the teeth out. Pixie has also been a lot better since her dental, she had her 2 big back teeth out. When my previous cats had teeth out they all improved their eating a lot too. The vet said its amazing how much teeth can niggle in cats, and it's so true!


----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)

Charity said:


> I promise  'Thorough', does that mean I talk too much


No, it means that you faithfully answer all our tacit questions.


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Love this update.

Super pleased Bunty is eating everything, just think of all the food you have thrown out :Hilarious I wonder if it was her teeth or new location that’s changed her! Either way is brilliant news. 

Toppy sat at door is hilarious, he has already mastered the art of tease!  So pleased his skin thing has calmed down,

I am so glad to hear Purdey is calming down, Labs can be very excitable as youngsters, the only thing that freezes my lab for full attention is a ball! The only things that move are her eye balls :Hilarious as for pulling on a lead  oh I can remember spending hours and hours and hours training heal. They have very strong necks so maybe change to a harness so she can feel your command.

Purdey is a very lucky spoilt little girl. I wish all dogs could have her life! I’d love her life too


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

ewelsh said:


> Love this update.
> 
> Super pleased Bunty is eating everything, just think of all the food you have thrown out :Hilarious I wonder if it was her teeth or new location that's changed her! Either way is brilliant news.
> 
> ...


You're too kind @ewelsh though not sure Purdey would agree with you when she's getting told off.  She leads me a merry dance most of the time, little (getting bigger) monkey.


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

She is such a beautiful girl x


----------



## Summercat (Oct 8, 2017)

Love the last pic with you and Purdey


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Everybody's asleep this afternoon except us hoomans




























and I must show you this photo, I just love it, bit Scooby Doo-ish ...huh!


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

Charity said:


> Everybody's asleep this afternoon except us hoomans
> 
> View attachment 415839
> 
> ...


Aww everyone's sleeping.
:Hilarious:Hilarious Fabulous pic, very 'doh' pic :Hilarious:Hilarious
Purdey's grown so much


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

I had some good news this afternoon. Because Petplan refused to pay for Bunty's dental treatment, my vet wrote to them and they have paid them today. The vet now has to refund me nearly £600...whoopee! It annoys me that if I hadn't contacted my vet, and I'm sure there are loads of others in the same boat, they get away with not paying when they should.


----------



## LeArthur (Dec 20, 2016)

Charity said:


> I had some good news this afternoon. Because Petplan refused to pay for Bunty's dental treatment, my vet wrote to them and they have paid them today. The vet now has to refund me nearly £600...whoopee! It annoys me that if I hadn't contacted my vet, and I'm sure there are loads of others in the same boat, they get away with not paying when they should.


New beds all round then!


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

lea247 said:


> New beds all round then!


Nah! A gold litter tray at least!


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Thank you @SbanR, I think we'll just stick to a new bed for now


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Charity said:


> Thank you @SbanR, I think we'll just stick to a new bed for now


Just One?! What a skinflint


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Best photo EVER I love it, it's a combination of Purdey's thoughts -

"did you just say lunch or was that lunch then a walk, or maybe you said ball, yes you definitely said one of those words"



Great news Petplan about flipping time!

Happy spending on yourself


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

ewelsh said:


> View attachment 417639
> 
> 
> Best photo EVER I love it, it's a combination of Purdey's thoughts -
> ...


Oh yes! So truly expressive. Those great big goo goo eyes combined with the mouth hanging longingly just slightly open!


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

Treats all round, yippee! Purdey is looking adorable ( and bigger!).


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

SbanR said:


> Just One?! What a skinflint


I've decided to buy the same large bed I got for Purdey as they like sitting together, they can share a lovely big bed. What a sucker!


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Cully said:


> Treats all round, yippee! Purdey is looking adorable ( and bigger!).


Definitely a lot bigger, especially when she tries to sit on my lap which is often :Jawdrop


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

Charity said:


> Definitely a lot bigger, especially when she tries to sit on my lap which is often :Jawdrop


Trouble is, dogs have really boney bums (no padding)!


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Cully said:


> Trouble is, dogs have really boney bums (no padding)!


Have a cushion handy for that bum?!


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

What, like this you mean?


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

:Hilarious

What else are slaves for but to squash :Headphone


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

Charity said:


> What, like this you mean?
> 
> View attachment 417681


Oh Purdey you are gorgeous. Not camera shy is she?


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

Oh wow Purdey is stunning and a lot bigger than the last pic I saw of her. I haven’t been able to read many threads as we have been busy decorating, well Steve decorating and me cleaning the furries that have been nosey and got paint on them.  . I’m going to have to make more time for myself so I can read the threads. 

Viv xx


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

I tried to show her lovely face but catch her at another moment and she can look a right idiot and not at all becoming . Here's her 'duh' face again


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

Charity said:


> I tried to show her lovely face but catch her at another moment and she can look a right idiot and not at all becoming . Here's her 'duh' face again
> 
> View attachment 417688


:Hilarious Scooby Doo!


----------



## SbanR (Jun 16, 2017)

Charity said:


> What, like this you mean?
> 
> View attachment 417681


Exactly like that. Mr n Mrs T won't be at all happy that upstart has snaffled your lap:Bag


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Oh, don't worry, they're making sure they're not left out and there's no favouritism.


----------



## ebonycat (May 15, 2016)

Charity said:


> I tried to show her lovely face but catch her at another moment and she can look a right idiot and not at all becoming . Here's her 'duh' face again
> 
> View attachment 417688


:Hilarious:Hilarious She's getting so big, so quickly


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Oh give me cats any day! This is how not to walk a dog.

Set off by myself with Purdey for a walk a while ago near home. It's very windy and a bit wet so I wore my red hat with a furry pompom. All went well down our road then we get into the next where there are lots of bits of tree fall which she is obsessed with picking up. At this point the walk always becomes twice as hard. :Meh Anyway, we continue on and things are going quite well, quite well for Purdey that is, not other dogs  when we turn into the last road and she decides to do her business practically in someone's driveway. I manage to haul her onto the pavement and I get out the poo bag and am just about to pick it up when Purdey jumps up and grabs my hat. :Jawdrop. Well, I just started laughing my head off. Anyone passing by would witness what looked like a mad woman who couldn't control her dog who was gaily jumping about killing her hat while she was having hysterics holding a poo bag! Picture the scene can you?  

Well, I managed to extricate my hat, now covered in slobber, but couldn't put it on as I had a bag of poo and her lead in one hand, treats and a stick in the other. So, once I'd managed to tie the poo bag, off we went again but, from then on, all she wanted was to get to my hat (probably thought the bobble was a rabbit) so she kept jumping up at me the rest of the way home. 

When I got in my OH says cheerily "how did that go?". 

No more furry bobble hats for me....or dogs! :Banghead


----------



## ChaosCat (Dec 7, 2017)

Charity said:


> Oh give me cats any day! This is how not to walk a dog.
> 
> Set off by myself with Purdey for a walk a while ago near home. It's very windy and a bit wet so I wore my red hat with a furry pompom. All went well down our road then we get into the next where there are lots of bits of tree fall which she is obsessed with picking up. At this point the walk always becomes twice as hard. :Meh Anyway, we continue on and things are going quite well, quite well for Purdey that is, not other dogs  when we turn into the last road and she decides to do her business practically in someone's driveway. I manage to haul her onto the pavement and I get out the poo bag and am just about to pick it up when Purdey jumps up and grabs my hat. :Jawdrop. Well, I just started laughing my head off. Anyone passing by would witness what looked like a mad woman who couldn't control her dog who was gaily jumping about killing her hat while she was having hysterics holding a poo bag! Picture the scene can you?
> 
> ...


Sorry, but :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Willow_Warren (Feb 12, 2018)

Nope I’m not laughing... honest...


----------



## Cully (May 16, 2018)

:Hilarious:Hilarious I think for your SS this year someone should get you some of those furry rabbit slippers. Please make sure you record it lol.


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Trixie1 (Sep 14, 2010)

Charity said:


> Oh give me cats any day! This is how not to walk a dog.
> 
> Set off by myself with Purdey for a walk a while ago near home. It's very windy and a bit wet so I wore my red hat with a furry pompom. All went well down our road then we get into the next where there are lots of bits of tree fall which she is obsessed with picking up. At this point the walk always becomes twice as hard. :Meh Anyway, we continue on and things are going quite well, quite well for Purdey that is, not other dogs  when we turn into the last road and she decides to do her business practically in someone's driveway. I manage to haul her onto the pavement and I get out the poo bag and am just about to pick it up when Purdey jumps up and grabs my hat. :Jawdrop. Well, I just started laughing my head off. Anyone passing by would witness what looked like a mad woman who couldn't control her dog who was gaily jumping about killing her hat while she was having hysterics holding a poo bag! Picture the scene can you?
> 
> ...


Sorry!! But! I'm not laughing really I'm not!! So much for having a relaxing walk with the dog on a Sunday


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Nearly right @ewelsh


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious

Purdey thought it was a red hot rabbit, you can’t blame her really :Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

OH says she often jumps up at his head when he's out with her and picking up poo....strange dog!

My OH is not at all sentimental but there are times when he makes me laugh. Toppy was sitting outside the back door earlier just when he wanted to go out with Purdey for her walk and I heard him say "look, there's Uncle Toppy out there". :Hilarious:Smuggrin


----------



## ewelsh (Jan 26, 2011)

Uncle Toppy Trotter :Hilarious


----------

